# Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2010 às 20:26)

Tópico de monitorização e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2010

*Links úteis:*

Instituto de Meteorologia
 Acompanhamento Clima
 Relatórios Informação Climática

Climate Prediction Center - Monitoring and Data: 
 Global Temperature Time Series  - Western Europe
 Global Precipitation Monitoring - Western Europe


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2010 às 20:26)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2009*

Seca meteorológica desagrava-se em Dezembro
2010-01-07 (IM)

A precipitação observada no mês de Dezembro em Portugal Continental conduziu ao fim da situação de seca meteorológica em praticamente todo o território, de acordo com o Observatório de Secas.

Desta forma no fim do mês de Dezembro a situação no Continente, de acordo com a classificação do Índice de Seca Meteorológica era a seguinte: 6% do território em chuva severa, 25% em chuva moderada, 33% em chuva fraca, 13% em situação normal e 23% em seca fraca (algumas regiões do Alentejo e o sotavento Algarvio).

Tendo em conta os possíveis cenários e a previsão mensal para o mês de Janeiro, que aponta para precipitação acima do valor normal (1971-2000), de acordo com o Observatório admite-se para o final deste mês a manutenção da situação actual ou a sua evolução no sentido de terminar o período de seca meteorológica iniciado em Março de 2009.


----------



## adiabático (11 Jan 2010 às 00:23)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/acompanhamento/index.jsp?selTipo=m&selVar=rr&selAno=-1

Já alguém tentou tirar conclusões a partir dos mapas apresentados no site do IM? É que não dá. As legendas são completamente erráticas, cada mapa tem intervalos diferentes e também as cores escolhidas para os intervalos não mantém qualquer relação de uns para os outros - olhem para o mapa da precipitação de Dezembro (% em relação à média) e vejam como de castanho se pinta um mês "muito chuvoso", como o próprio IM noticiava há dias atrás!

A utilidade da informação "condensada" em 12 mapas mensais seria, a meu ver, a de poder "medir o pulso" do ano num relance, mas, para isso, seria preciso que quem produziu os mapas tivesse tido em vista aquilo que queria mostrar, definindo um critério constante para as legendas e que produzisse um padrão relevante. No caso dos mapas do IM, a cor que em Abril representa 60 a 80 % da média, em Dezembro, representa 150 a 250 % !!!

A isto eu chamo... crédito bonificado!


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2010 às 13:33)

Apesar de termos tido uma série de dias frios no início do mês, o vento predominante de sudoeste, e a constante nebulosidade e chuviscos, fizeram disparar a temperatura (em especial a mínima), que tem estado bem acima da média.

A anomalia da temperatura aumenta, por isso, do interior para o litoral e do nordeste para o sudoeste.


Anomalia da temperatura nos últimos 30 dias 

Bragança







Lisboa






Faro


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jan 2010 às 13:49)

Também já tinha reaparado que o mês tem andado quentito... O frio do início do mês só veio amenizar o calor que se instalou desde então.
P. S.: Porque é que na maior parte dos meses chuvosos as anomalias são maiores no Litoral que no Interior (e nos meses secos é ao contrário)?


----------



## kikofra (23 Jan 2010 às 14:06)

N_Fig disse:


> Também já tinha reaparado que o mês tem andado quentito... O frio do início do mês só veio amenizar o calor que se instalou desde então.
> P. S.: Porque é que na maior parte dos meses chuvosos as anomalias são maiores no Litoral que no Interior (e nos meses secos é ao contrário)?



Deve ser por causa da inversao termica


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2010 às 14:27)

N_Fig disse:


> P. S.: Porque é que na maior parte dos meses chuvosos as anomalias são maiores no Litoral que no Interior (e nos meses secos é ao contrário)?



Tem a ver com o efeito que o mar tem na suavização das temperaturas, normalmente nos meses chuvosos a água nas costas encontra-se mais quente que nos meses secos, nos meses secos a água das costas costuma estar mais fria, visto que normalmente os meses secos estão associados a forte actividade anticiclónica o que leva a que o vento seja de norte e que se crie upwelling.

Mas isto é apenas uma das muitas possíveis explicações, existem muitas variáveis para que essa diferença aconteça.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2010 às 14:33)

N_Fig disse:


> Também já tinha reaparado que o mês tem andado quentito... O frio do início do mês só veio amenizar o calor que se instalou desde então.
> P. S.: Porque é que na maior parte dos meses chuvosos as anomalias são maiores no Litoral que no Interior (e nos meses secos é ao contrário)?



Nos meses chuvosos, devido ao vento predominante de oeste, todo o litoral "é atingido" com vento directamente do oceano que está bem mais quente que as regiões no interior da Península. O oceano, por ter uma amplitude térmica anual baixa, funciona como uma espécie de reservatório de ar quente no inverno e ar fresco no verão. Isso faz com que depois o litoral não aqueça tanto como o interior no verão. (O caso muda de figura quando o vento predomina de leste, em que no verão no litoral temos noites tórridas devido ao calor que chega do interior, e no inverno, noites frias).

No inverno e no interior, dada a baixa radiação solar, o aquecimento só é possível devido ao transporte de massas de ar quente vindas do oceano (através do vento) que amenizam a temperatura. 



kikofra disse:


> Deve ser por causa da inversao termica



A inversão térmica ocorre, normalmente, em noites de céu limpo e vento fraco.
Aí, dá-se a acumulação de frio nas zonas baixas e abrigadas, havendo normalmente formação de geada.
É comum nessas situações termos -5ºC nos vales, e mais de 5ºC no alto das serras.


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2010 às 00:31)

AnDré disse:


> Nos meses chuvosos, devido ao vento predominante de oeste, todo o litoral "é atingido" com vento directamente do oceano que está bem mais quente que as regiões no interior da Península. O oceano, por ter uma amplitude térmica anual baixa, funciona como uma espécie de reservatório de ar quente no inverno e ar fresco no verão. Isso faz com que depois o litoral não aqueça tanto como o interior no verão. (O caso muda de figura quando o vento predomina de leste, em que no verão no litoral temos noites tórridas devido ao calor que chega do interior, e no inverno, noites frias).
> 
> No inverno e no interior, dada a baixa radiação solar, o aquecimento só é possível devido ao transporte de massas de ar quente vindas do oceano (através do vento) que amenizam a temperatura.
> 
> ...



sim andré...em situações de leste o litoral chega até a ser mais quente que o interior, especialmente nas minimas mas tambem por vezes nas maximas.
na costa entre lisboa e sagres a temperatura media da agua varia entre 14-15º em fevereiro e 18-21º em setembro ( uma das causas do periodo mais frio, por exemplo, em lisboa tender a prolongar-se até fevereiro e o mais quente a prolongar-se até setembro e a grande resposta ao problema do outono ser menos extremado e mais quente que a primavera)


----------



## N_Fig (24 Jan 2010 às 13:02)

stormy disse:


> sim andré...em situações de leste o litoral chega até a ser mais quente que o interior, especialmente nas minimas mas tambem por vezes nas maximas.
> na costa entre lisboa e sagres a temperatura media da agua varia entre 14-15º em fevereiro e 18-21º em setembro ( uma das causas do periodo mais frio, por exemplo, em lisboa tender a prolongar-se até fevereiro e o mais quente a prolongar-se até setembro e a grande resposta ao problema do outono ser menos extremado e mais quente que a primavera)



Sim, nas ilhas o mês mais frio é mesmo Fevereiro e o mais quente é Setembro devido a esse efeito. Nunca pensei que uma coisa estivesse relacionada com a outra...


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jan 2010 às 14:41)

Tudo muito certo, contudo existe uma variante que por vezes nos passa de alguma forma despercebida que é a variação periódica do vento ao longo da costa e penso que tal como já verifiquei, o mesmo já sucedeu convosco.
Há alguns anos tinha um sensor para medir a temperatura da água à superfície e comparando com os valores expostos em muitas praias bem como com os apresentados nos “bons boletins meteorológicos”, as diferenças eram quase nulas. 

A temperatura da água do mar está muito dependente da direcção do vento. Falando apenas do que se passa no Verão e na costa ocidental, se este se desloca de N ou NW, esses 14/15º têm por hábito ser uma realidade; se rodar para W, não raro surgem uns 17/18º e se rodar para SW, é de contar com uns 20º e na melhor das hipóteses, sobretudo a partir de meados de Agosto, chegar aos 22º não é de estranhar, o que não significa que também não suceda desde o início do Verão, contudo menos frequente. 
No Algarve, se este se desloca de SW contemos com água que não costuma ultrapassar os 18/19º, se roda para S, 22/23º são uma garantia; agora se rodar para SE, o famoso levante, 24/26º são certamente uma delícia.

Complementando neste sentido a resposta à pergunta do N_Fig, sem protecção o litoral exposto a ventos carregados de humidade sobretudo de W e SW, absorve por norma um maior volume dessa precipitação, excepto aquando de formações no próprio interior que marquem a diferença, no entanto as frequentes fracas amplitudes térmicas são o resultado dessa maior exposição ao moderador Atlântico; já o interior, menos exposto e protegido pelo filtro do litoral, obtém menos humidade que iria moderar as temperaturas, sobretudo as mínimas e com fortes amplitudes; como tal não sucede, no Verão são muito altas e no Inverno o inverso, mas geralmente com níveis modestos de humidade. 
Quanto ao vento de E/NE, tentando de algum modo uniformizar, tanto num período como noutro, muitas vezes sucede (a cotas médias e baixas) que as temperaturas não são muito distintas entre as duas regiões.
Em caso de algo incorrecto agradeço a correcção!


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2010 às 15:07)

é isso josé, embora mesmo com nortada, nos meses entre junho e outubro/meados de novembro, a temperatura não costume descer dos 17-16 na costa entre o cabo raso e sagres.
os fenomenos que levam ao upwelling sao maioritariamente os ventos continuados de norte ou leste, e este influencia mais areas em que a plataforma continental seja pouco extensa, uma plataforma grande mantem a massa de agua fria, que sobe o talude, mais longe e porporciona um aqueimento da agua
deixo aqui os registos da temperatura da agua do mar em sines e faro, tirados do IH:



existem algumas falhas de mediçao de alguns dias , por exemplo  no verao de 2005 , dezembro de 2009, inverno de 2001, etc em que se notam picos tanto pra cima como pra baixo ou linhas rectas, sinal de erros ou auxencia de mediçao....tambem a escala temporal esta mal feita


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jan 2010 às 15:42)

stormy disse:


> é isso josé, embora mesmo com nortada, nos meses entre junho e outubro/meados de novembro, a temperatura não costume descer dos 17-16 na costa entre o cabo raso e sagres.



Realmente ao início do texto tinha-me lembrado mas depois esqueci de criar uma espécie de divisão entre as zonas litorais norte e centro colocando o gradiente junto ao cabo da Roca, porque embora as diferenças entre as regiões existam, podem variar nos valores ao longo de cada ano, mas a área que mencionaste já especifica muito bem e são bons exemplos, bem como a questão dos ventos continuados cuja influência é muito forte neste processo.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jan 2010 às 16:05)

adiabático disse:


> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/acompanhamento/index.jsp?selTipo=m&selVar=rr&selAno=-1
> 
> Já alguém tentou tirar conclusões a partir dos mapas apresentados no site do IM? É que não dá. As legendas são completamente erráticas, cada mapa tem intervalos diferentes e também as cores escolhidas para os intervalos não mantém qualquer relação de uns para os outros - olhem para o mapa da precipitação de Dezembro (% em relação à média) e vejam como de castanho se pinta um mês "muito chuvoso", como o próprio IM noticiava há dias atrás!
> 
> ...



Os mapas até 2003 usavam sempre as mesmas cores, mas embora facilitasse a comparação entre mapas, dificultava a percepção num só mapa, pois havia imensas cores e bastante parecidas.


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2010 às 18:11)

Janeiro chuvoso e com neve
2010-02-09 (IM)

O mês de Janeiro registou uma quantidade de precipitação, em Portugal continental, superior ao valor médio de 1971-2000, com uma anomalia de + 29mm.

Os valores de temperatura do ar registados situaram-se muito próximos dos valores médios de 1971-2000, com anomalias de -0,1ºC na temperatura máxima, + 0,1ºC na temperatura mínima e com a temperatura média a registar valor igual ao respectivo valor médio). No entanto, e apesar dos valores médios da temperatura do ar, observaram-se, neste mês, dias com valores de temperatura muito baixos, acompanhados de vento, o que se traduziu numa maior sensação se frio.

Janeiro destacou-se também pela queda de neve, no dia 10, em muitas regiões do Norte e Centro e em particular em altitudes baixas, fenómeno pouco frequente na maior parte do território.

Relativamente à situação de seca meteorológica, no final de Janeiro nenhuma região do continente se encontrava em situação se seca meteorológica.

O Arquipélago da Madeira registou valores de temperatura do ar superiores aos respectivos valores médios de 1971-2000, com anomalias de + 0,9ºC na temperatura máxima, + 1,3ºC na temperatura média e + 1.6ºC na temperatura mínima. A quantidade de precipitação foi superior aop respectivo valor normal, com uma anomalia de + 18,7 mm.

No aquipélago dos Açores, registaram-se valores de temperatura máxima do ar inferiores aos valores normais de 1971-2000, sendo que a maior anomalia se registou em Ponta Delgada, com - 0,5ºC. Os valores de temperatura média e mínima foram superiores ao normal em todos os grupos do Arquipélago ( a maior anomalia de temperatura mínima registou-se em Santa Maria, com + 1,4ºC). No que diz respeito aos valores de precipitação, os mesmos foram superiores em todas as ilhas, com realce para Santa Maria que registou 200% em relação ao valor médio.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2010 às 19:18)

stormy disse:


> Janeiro chuvoso e com neve
> 2010-02-09 (IM)
> 
> O mês de Janeiro registou uma quantidade de precipitação, em Portugal continental, superior ao valor médio de 1971-2000, com uma anomalia de + 29mm.
> ...



Já estive a ver o relatório, e os dados desse resumo não coincidem com os do quadro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2010 às 19:39)

Mesmo muito estranho, o mapa da precipitação desde de 1 de Outubro até agora, o Sotavento com mais de 500 mm. mesmo muito estranho, Faro tem 395 mm, Olhão tem 327 mm, Tavira tem 514.8 mm segundo o centro de ciência viva, só a zona de Tavira e São Brás de Alportel tem mais de 500 mm, agora todo o Sotavento não acredito, basta ver os dados de Faro e Olhão.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 21:02)

*Situação Actual - Janeiro 2010*

Em 31 de Janeiro de 2010 não existe seca meteorológica em Portugal Continental. Desta forma( segundo o índice de seca meteorológica PDSI ), tem-se no território do Continente: 5% do território em chuva severa, 29% em chuva moderada, 53% em chuva fraca, 13% em situação normal.

IM


----------



## meteo (15 Fev 2010 às 22:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Situação Actual - Janeiro 2010*
> 
> Em 31 de Janeiro de 2010 não existe seca meteorológica em Portugal Continental. Desta forma( segundo o índice de seca meteorológica PDSI ), tem-se no território do Continente: 5% do território em chuva severa, 29% em chuva moderada, 53% em chuva fraca, 13% em situação normal.
> 
> IM



E naqueles 4 dias de AA,havia quem chorasse pela seca que viria ai.Estamos muito mal habituados. Que grande Inverno tem sido,e é bom que se perceba isso,porque a maior parte dos Invernos em Portugal não permite que se passe de seca moderada para situação normal,ou indice chuva fraca de forma tão repentina!

Excelente podermos entrar no Verão sem problemas de falta de água.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2010 às 19:20)

*20 Dec 2009 to 09 Jan 2010 Rain*


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2010 às 10:16)

Depois de tanto tempo em seca, quem diria que no mês de Fevereiro, o Algarve, já teria acumulado praticamente toda a precipitação equivalente a todo o ano hidrológico? (1/Out/2009 a 30/Set/2010)













O Algarve, é neste momento, no que diz respeito não à quantidade de precipitação mas à percentagem em relação à normal (do ano hidrológico), das regiões com valores de precipitação mais elevados do país.


----------



## jaraujo (24 Fev 2010 às 13:13)

AnDré disse:


> Depois de tanto tempo em seca, quem diria que no mês de Fevereiro, o Algarve, já teria acumulado praticamente toda a precipitação equivalente a todo o ano hidrológico? (1/Out/2009 a 30/Set/2010)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Onde é que posso ver gráficos iguais a este mas referentes a outras cidades?


----------



## belem (24 Fev 2010 às 14:22)

Gerofil disse:


> *20 Dec 2009 to 09 Jan 2010 Rain*
> 
> YouTube- 20 Dec 2009 to 09 Jan 2010 Rain



Muito bom!


----------



## jaraujo (24 Fev 2010 às 21:29)

jaraujo disse:


> Onde é que posso ver gráficos iguais a este mas referentes a outras cidades?



É urgente! Se souberem agradeço!


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2010 às 21:59)

jaraujo disse:


> É urgente! Se souberem agradeço!



Aqui:
http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.1


----------



## jaraujo (24 Fev 2010 às 22:40)

Fil disse:


> Aqui:
> http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.1



Obrigado !
Sobre os dados do Funchal, sabe onde os posso arranjar? E da temperatura também. Embora este link seja muito mas mesmo muito interessante !


----------



## N_Fig (25 Fev 2010 às 17:26)

jaraujo disse:


> Obrigado !
> Sobre os dados do Funchal, sabe onde os posso arranjar? E da temperatura também. Embora este link seja muito mas mesmo muito interessante !



www.ogimet.com


----------



## Skizzo (5 Mar 2010 às 18:01)

*Fevereiro muito chuvoso em Portugal*
2010-03-05 (IM)

A passagem de várias depressões com superfícies frontais associadas, contribuiu para a classificação climatológica do mês de Fevereiro como muito chuvoso.

Fevereiro é, assim, marcado por elevadas quantidades de precipitação ocorridas, em particular no Arquipélago da Madeira, onde se registaram valores diários de precipitação, no Funchal, de 144,3 mm no dia 20 de Fevereiro e 129 mm no dia 2 de Fevereiro. *A precipitação ocorrida no dia 20 representou o maior valor registado num dia desde 1920*. Em termos mensais, registaram-se 458,7 mm de precipitação no Funchal, valor que é quase 7 vezes superior ao valor médio deste mês, correspondendo ao *valor mais elevado desde 1865*, ano de início dos registos.

No território continental, a quantidade de precipitação, em Fevereiro, foi igualmente superior ao valor médio de 1971-2000, *com uma anomalia de mais 70 mm, o que coloca este Fevereiro como o mais chuvoso dos últimos 24 anos*.

Nos Açores observaram-se valores de precipitação bastante superiores aos valores normais, em todos os Grupos, cerca de duas vezes superiores nas Flores, Horta, Ponta Delgada e Santa Maria. O valor de precipitação registado nas Flores corresponde ao 2º mais alto desde 1970.


Resumo do mês https://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/...HwgXdV/cli_20100201_20100228_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2010 às 19:27)

Skizzo disse:


> Em termos mensais, registaram-se 458,7 mm de precipitação no Funchal, valor que é quase 7 vezes superior ao valor médio deste mês, correspondendo ao *valor mais elevado desde 1865*, ano de início dos registos.



Absolutamente excepcional.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Mar 2010 às 19:41)

O que eu não percebi é se é de todos os meses ou só de Fevereiro...


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2010 às 16:13)

*Funchal: Chuva em Fevereiro sete vezes acima da média*

A superfície frontal polar que assolou o Atlântico durante o mês de Fevereiro deu origem a 80 por cento de dias com precipitação (acima de 0,1 mm) na Região Autónoma da Madeira, quando a média é de 20 por cento. Até agora, o mês de Fevereiro mais chuvoso dos últimos 30 anos tinha ocorrido em 1969, com 438,1 mm (1 mm de chuva equivale a 1 litro de água em 1 metro quadrado), valor este que foi já ultrapassado. Entre 1 e 28 de Fevereiro, e segundo dados do Observatório de Meteorologia, a média é já de 470 milímetros (mm), sendo que 70 por cento deste valor caiu nos dias 2 e 20 de Fevereiro.
«Na minha vida profissional, nunca tinha visto chuva como no dia 20, nem em quantidade nem intensidade», diz mesmo Victor Prior, delegado regional da Madeira do Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal. O total do mês de Fevereiro para o Funchal representa sete vezes mais que a média dos últimos 30 anos (1971-2000), que é de 66 mm.
Outro valor alto é o do Areeiro, onde a quantidade de precipitação em Fevereiro foi de 1.380 mm, quando a média dos últimos 30 anos era de cerca de 380 mm. «Isto dá quatro vezes mais aquilo que é normal. Vamos pensar, por exemplo, numa piscina particular que tenha 2,5 metros de profundidade numa ponta e 1 metro noutra. A quantidade de precipitação que foi registada no Areeiro, em Fevereiro, quase dava para enchê-la», explica o nosso interlocutor.
Neste início de 2010, a média é já de cerca de 600 mm, sendo o valor normal da precipitação no Funchal da ordem dos 610 mm. «Só nestes dois meses, estamos próximos daquilo que é normal»., prossegue.
*Fevereiro rigoroso e muito severo* - O máximo de precipitação anual na Região está, actualmente, nos 1.006 mm, registado em 1969. Questionado sobre a possibilidade de, em 2010, a Região aproximar-se destes valores, Victor Prior salienta que a época da chuva está quase a terminar, embora a partir de 1 de Outubro se inicie novo ano hidrológico, com Novembro e Dezembro associado. «Neste momento, ninguém sabe qual é que vai ser o futuro, mas teremos um ano que será muito acima do normal, seguramente», adverte.
Relativamente a esta última quinta-feira, o nosso interlocutor refere que os valores da precipitação registados entre as 15 horas e as 20 horas foram de 110 mm no Areeiro e 10mm no Funchal Entre as 9 horas de 4 de Março e as 9 horas de dia 5 de ocorreram 140,8 mm no Areeiro e 19 mm no Funchal.
Valores que estão dentro do previsto, embora a terra já não consiga absorver mais água. «Em Outubro já foram registados 100 mm, em Novembro quase 70 mm, em Dezembro 290 mm. Os solos já estão saturados e praticamente não permitem absorver mais água. Tudo aquilo que cai, neste momento, é em excesso», justifica.
Sobre as teorias que dizem que a Madeira está mais vulnerável a intempéries, Victor Prior diz que «estudos são estudos, teorias são teorias, mas nada me leva a crer que haja qualquer tipo de alteração no clima da Madeira».
*Radar já tem processo a decorrer* - Victor Prior continua a dizer que o radar meteorológico é um dos melhores instrumentos no que respeita à vigilância do estado do tempo, com duas a três horas de antecedência. Depois do que sucedeu a 20 de Fevereiro, refere mesmo que «justifica-se ter essa informação aqui na Madeira».
Ao JM revelou que, da parte do Observatório, já foi desencadeado o processo, assim como do Instituto de Meteorologia. «De acordo com informações o presidente do Instituto, também da parte do Ministério também já foi dado o acordo – não sei em que termos – para avançarmos já. Uma das coisas que me pediram - e já foi feito - foi o projecto de telecomunicações que é necessário para receber a informação de grande volume do radar, tanto para aqui como para Lisboa», contou.
A localização deste equipamento será no Porto Santo, dadas as caraterísticas da ilha. «Será um bom ponto para cobrir cerca de 200 km à volta do arquipélago», complementou.
Diz ainda que o próximo passo será o de contactar entidades regionais, por forma a ver como é possível ao Observatório ter um espaço para colocar um radar no Porto Santo. «Um obstáculo que será ultrapassado facilmente», acredita.
*Anticiclone de regresso protege a Região* - Os próximos cinco dias serão caracterizados por bom tempo. Poderão ocorrer aguaceiros pontuais e chuviscos, mas estarão essencialmente associados à orografia da Madeira, segundo Victor Prior. 
«Não há nenhum alerta de tempo muito severo. Precipitação pontual e aguaceiros vão continuar a ocorrer, mas nada de grave. O vento nas zonas mais baixas poderá atingir os 70 quilómetros, sendo entre 90 a 100 km/hora nos pontos mais altos», especifica.
Esta situação fica a dever-se ao facto de o anticiclone dos Açores estar a regressar ao seu ponto normal, conforme explica. «A frente polar - linha que dá a volta ao globo no Pólo Norte a uma determinada latitude - desceu ligeiramente em relação aos outros anos, dando origem a esta passagem sucessiva de superfícies frontais de pressões que atingiram a Madeira de forma bastante severa. Esta frente já tem associada consigo as condições favoráveis para que se formem tempestades formadas sobre o Atlântico e que surgem de sudoeste. Podem ser mais ou menos graves de acordo com a temperatura do ar, da água do mar e da quantidade de água que trazem. Por sua vez, o anticiclone estava bastante a sul. Neste momento, está a tomar as suas dimensões e a sua realidade e aparentemente caminha para uma posição normal. Ao mesmo tempo, está formado um anticiclone com pressões bastante elevadas na zona da Grã-Bretanha. A partir de agora, a Madeira fica suficiente protegida», concluiu.

Celso Gomes

Fonte: Jornal da Madeira


----------



## Skizzo (13 Mar 2010 às 02:17)

Inverno chuvoso em Portugal 
2010-03-12 (IM)

O Inverno de 2009/2010 (Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro), no Continente, classificou-se como chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso, sendo o 11º mais chuvoso desde 1931/32.

Em termos locais, em algumas estações foi este Inverno o mais chuvoso desde que existem registos de observações. É o caso de Lisboa (na estação do Instituto Geofísico), em que o Inverno de 2009/2010 foi o mais chuvoso desde 1870, com 775 mm.

O número de dias com ocorrência de precipitação foi muito superior ao valor médio, tendo sido este Inverno, em alguns locais, aquele que regista o maior número de dias, desde a década de 1981/1990.

Em termos de temperatura do ar, este Inverno apresenta valores de temperatura do ar inferiores aos respectivos valores médios de 1971-2000, com anomalias de -1,1ºC na temperatura máxima e -0,5ºC na temperatura média. A temperatura mínima registou valor igual ao valor médio. O valor médio da temperatura máxima, de 12,7ºC, corresponde ao 2º valor mais baixo dos últimos 38 anos. Apesar dos valores observados de temperatura do ar, não se registou a ocorrência de nenhuma onda de frio.

Em relação à Madeira, o Inverno de 2009/2010 foi o mais chuvoso desde 1865, com 853,9 mm, valor cerca de 3 vezes superior ao normal de 1971-2000, sendo que Fevereiro é o mês que apresenta um total de precipitação mais elevado, no Funchal, com 458,7 mm, cerca de 7 vezes acima do valor médio para este mês, sendo assim o valor mais elevado desde o início dos registos, em 1865. O Porto Santo apresenta o 3º Inverno mais chuvoso desde 1940, com 302,1 mm.

Os valores da temperatura do ar são superiores aos valores normais de 1971-2000, com anomalias de + 1,1ºC na temperatura máxima, + 2,0º C na temperatura mínima e + 1.6º C na temperatura média. No Funchal, com o valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, de 20,7ºC este Inverno corresponde ao 4º valor mais alto desde 1865 e o valor de 18,1ºC na temperatura média, corresponde ao 2º valor mais elevado desde 1865.

Nos Açores, o Inverno 2009/2010 registou igualmente valores de precipitação total muito superiores ao valor médio, como é caso da Horta que registou cerca do dobro do valor médio, com 581mm, o que corresponde ao valor mais alto desde 1901. Em Ponta Delgada registaram-se 528mm, o que corresponde ao 5º valor mais alto desde 1865.

 Em relação ao valor de temperatura do ar (máxima, mínima e média), no Inverno de 2009-2010 este foi inferior ao valor médio 1971-2000 em quase todos os grupos do Arquipélago, excepto em Santa Maria onde se registou uma temperatura mínima ligeiramente acima do valor médio. 

  - Relatório Clima Inverno 2009-2010


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2010 às 15:23)

Estava a ler os boletins climatológicos dos Açores, de Janeiro e Fevereiro, publicados hoje pelo IM, e reparei num dado que não poderia ser esquecido.

No dia 27 de Fevereiro, a Horta teve uma temperatura mínima de *1,8ºC*. No período 1961-1990, o valor mais baixo havia sido 4,9ºC.




> As temperaturas mínima e máxima do ar foram, respectivamente, 1,8ºC no Faial (Centro Meteorológico do Aeroporto) e 20,0ºC em S. Miguel (Observatório Afonso Chaves). Sendo a temperatura máxima (20,0ºC) inferior à máxima observada no período de referência (20,8ºC), já a mínima (1,8ºC) foi inferior à mínima observada no mesmo período (4,9ºC).



Nesse dia, ocorreu precipitação sob a forma de neve em vários pontos do arquipélago.
Algumas fotografias:

 Será que vamos ter neve nas montanhas Açorianas nos próximos dias?
 Neve na Serra de Santa Barbara (Ilha Terceira)


----------



## Skizzo (29 Mar 2010 às 16:40)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010*



pedrofreak disse:


> sao os ventos e os ciclones que empurram as nuvens carregadas para aqui  ,por este andar nem primavera nem verao vamos ter



É o normal. Já o ano passado pouco Verão tivemos, e Inverno parece que nunca mais acaba...


----------



## frederico (29 Mar 2010 às 19:38)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010*



Skizzo disse:


> É o normal. Já o ano passado pouco Verão tivemos, e Inverno parece que nunca mais acaba...



Está um tempo perfeitamente normal para a época do ano. Na normal 61-90 Março é mês para 15 dias com precipitação, 111.9 mm, 16.2ºC de máxima e 6.8ºC de mínima (Porto). Nos últimos anos temos andado mal habituados, isso sim. E se tudo continuar na média, teremos 14 dias com precipitação em Abril. Estamos no Noroeste, não se pode esperar mais do que dois ou três meses de verão, o qual, aliás, costuma ter manhãs de nevoeiro, noites frescas, e ocasionalmente precipitação. Sol? Algarve e Andaluzia!


----------



## blood4 (29 Mar 2010 às 21:03)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010*



frederico disse:


> Está um tempo perfeitamente normal para a época do ano. Na normal 61-90 Março é mês para 15 dias com precipitação, 111.9 mm, 16.2ºC de máxima e 6.8ºC de mínima (Porto). Nos últimos anos temos andado mal habituados, isso sim. E se tudo continuar na média, teremos 14 dias com precipitação em Abril. Estamos no Noroeste, não se pode esperar mais do que dois ou três meses de verão, o qual, aliás, costuma ter manhãs de nevoeiro, noites frescas, e ocasionalmente precipitação. Sol? Algarve e Andaluzia!



muito boas palavras


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2010 às 22:00)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010*



frederico disse:


> Está um tempo perfeitamente normal para a época do ano. Na normal 61-90 Março é mês para 15 dias com precipitação, 111.9 mm, 16.2ºC de máxima e 6.8ºC de mínima (Porto). Nos últimos anos temos andado mal habituados, isso sim. E se tudo continuar na média, teremos 14 dias com precipitação em Abril. Estamos no Noroeste, não se pode esperar mais do que dois ou três meses de verão, o qual, aliás, costuma ter manhãs de nevoeiro, noites frescas, e ocasionalmente precipitação. Sol? Algarve e Andaluzia!



Exacto. Aliás, o Porto nunca foi famoso pelos dias de sol nem pelo calor no Verão. Isso é apenas no Interior Norte e Centro e no Sul em geral.

Fazendo uma comparação, aqui por Lisboa é que estamos com bastante anomalia positiva na precipitação. Aqui sim, a média normal 71-00 para o mês de Março é de 51,2 mm para o Geofísico.

E, até agora, já com 129,4 mm pela minha estação de Moscavide. Valor certamente muito idêntico ao do Geofísico até hoje, desde que começou o mês de Março.

Precipitação deste mês aqui pela região de Lisboa já a *252,7 %* em relação ao valor normal, feitas as contas.


----------



## pedrofreak (30 Mar 2010 às 09:15)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010*



Skizzo disse:


> É o normal. Já o ano passado pouco Verão tivemos, e Inverno parece que nunca mais acaba...



mas porque é que o tempo esta assim?muda sempre de repente?um dia temos um exelente tempo de primavera,no dia seguinte uma brutal tempestade de chuvas fortes,frio e vento muito forte,ainda me lembro ha uns anos atrás que tinhamos bom tempo a primavera inteira,ate ja se fazia praia nesta altura,agora esta tudo virado do avesso .
Haverá explicação logica para estas mudanças tao radicais? 
será das tempestades do oceano atlântico?huminade a mais?poluiçoes do ser humano?
nao compriendo :S


----------



## Costa (30 Mar 2010 às 09:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010*



frederico disse:


> Está um tempo perfeitamente normal para a época do ano. Na normal 61-90 Março é mês para 15 dias com precipitação, 111.9 mm, 16.2ºC de máxima e 6.8ºC de mínima (Porto). Nos últimos anos temos andado mal habituados, isso sim.



Ou seja, segundo o frederico uma normal 61-90 é mais válida e verdadeira por ter sido mais fria do que uma normal mais quente 91-2009? Belo raciocino.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Mar 2010 às 10:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010*



pedrofreak disse:


> ...
> Haverá explicação logica para estas mudanças tao radicais?
> nao compriendo :S


As mudanças que referes não são assim tão radicais como pensas. A primavera é uma estação de transição e por isso caracteriza-se por ter uma dinâmica climatológica muito grande.
De facto um dia de sol seguido de um dia de mau tempo é perfeitamente natural; se pensarmos bem até em pleno inverno isso acontece: temos 1 dia com muita chuva e vento e no dia seguinte a situação tende a acalmar. Só que agora é mais notória porque no dia calmo o sol e o aumento da temperatura fazem-se sentir com mais vigor.



Costa disse:


> Ou seja, segundo o frederico uma normal 61-90 é mais válida e verdadeira por ter sido mais fria do que uma normal mais quente 91-2009? Belo raciocino.


Estás a referir-te a situações diferentes: enquadrar 30 anos de climatologia em contraponto com apenas 20 anos (91-09) não é a mesma coisa.
É sabido que há ciclos climáticos, em boa parte das vezes associados a períodos de retorno de 30 anos e por vezes mais.
Se o teu raciocínio se mantivesse sempre válido, este ano hidrológico seria não apenas húmido mas um inverno extremamente rigoroso se analizassemos a média destas últimas 2 décadas. Este ano é apenas mais um dos muitos já reportados de há décadas para cá.
Qualquer média que haja é feita por 2 opostos: os mais e os menos. Tivemos certamente nas últimas 2 décadas anos secos e ensolarados e outros mais sombrios e húmidos. Mas se analisar-mos estes anos vemos que a maior parte deles foi tendencialmente seco e quente - bastaram 4 ou 5 anos bastante húmidos  e quentes para elevar as médias de precipitação e de temperatura. Nas décadas de 61-90, as médias de precipitação foram superiores porque a prevalência de anos húmidos foi maior o que elevou a referida média. Mas as médias de temperatura foram em geral inferiores.
Nos anos secos a uma maior insolação, em regra, corresponde um aumento de temperatura média nos meses de primavera, verão e em parte no outono (embora esta regra no pico do inverno não seja aplicável - ver o sucedido no inverno 2009 seco e frio).


----------



## pedrofreak (30 Mar 2010 às 10:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010*



> As mudanças que referes não são assim tão radicais como pensas. A primavera é uma estação de transição e por isso caracteriza-se por ter uma dinâmica climatológica muito grande.


entao quer  dizer ,que um belo tempo de sol num dia,e no seginte um brutal temporal de chuvas fortes e ventos fortes,e completamente normal na primavera certo?    
e ja agora no verao podera também ser normal este tempo?


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Mar 2010 às 10:56)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010*



pedrofreak disse:


> e ja agora no verao podera também ser normal este tempo?


Não sei se já tiveste experiências destas - num dia o calor apertava, mais de 35ºC, e no dia seguinte chuva e trovoada com força. Não é uma situação típica mas pode acontecer em pleno verão e não ser algo incrível.

O que quero dizer é dentro da normalidade associada a cada estação, também podemos ter características de outras estações. Mas o que diferencia a normalidade da anormalidade climática é termos fenómenos nunca antes observados na estação em questão. Nevar em pleno verão é uma anormalidade, nevar na primavera e no outono pode acontecer e há registos, embora muito raro. Nevar no inverno é normal mesmo que pouco usual na nossa zona (pelo menos nas zonas mais baixas e litorais)


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2010 às 19:07)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010*



Costa disse:


> Ou seja, segundo o frederico uma normal 61-90 é mais válida e verdadeira por ter sido mais fria do que uma normal mais quente 91-2009? Belo raciocino.



Não esquecer que uma normal tem sempre 30 anos consecutivos.
Também é importante saber a noção de variabilidade climática.
E quanto a extrapolações, mais do que alterações nas temperaturas, na próxima normal (1981-2010), haverão quebras importantes na precipitação. 
É que apesar deste inverno estar a ser chuvoso, toda a década foi de escassez de chuva, e de secas importantes. E isso terá um reflexo nas próximas normais.




pedrofreak disse:


> entao quer  dizer ,que um belo tempo de sol num dia,e no seginte um brutal temporal de chuvas fortes e ventos fortes,e completamente normal na primavera certo?
> e ja agora no verao podera também ser normal este tempo?



No verão, o que acontece até com alguma frequência, em especial para quem vive junto à costa, é ter uma série de dias ventosos e com neblina/nevoeiro (máximas a rondar os 22/25ºC), e dias com vento de leste em que a temperatura supera por vezes os 35ºC. 
É o preço a pagar por um atlântico tão vasto e fresco a oeste, e um interior ibérico que quando aquece, aquece bem.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mar 2010 às 19:45)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010*



AnDré disse:


> Não esquecer que uma normal tem sempre 30 anos consecutivos.
> Também é importante saber a noção de variabilidade climática.
> E quanto a extrapolações, mais do que alterações nas temperaturas, na próxima normal (1981-2010), haverão quebras importantes na precipitação.
> É que apesar deste inverno estar a ser chuvoso, toda a década foi de escassez de chuva, e de secas importantes. E isso terá um reflexo nas próximas normais.



No caso particular do mês de Março a precipitação não deverá baixar na próxima normal. Poderá inclusivamente subir um pouco, mas o mais provével é que se mantenha na mesma.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2010 às 21:08)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010*



N_Fig disse:


> No caso particular do mês de Março a precipitação não deverá baixar na próxima normal. Poderá inclusivamente subir um pouco, mas o mais provével é que se mantenha na mesma.



Certo.
Tudo, porque Março de 2001 foi excepcionalmente chuvoso.
Nesse mês, a estação de P.Rubras acumulou 570mm, e Viana do Castelo 629mm, quando o normal (na normal 1961-1990), seria 112mm e 117mm respectivamente. E como esses, houveram mais alguns valores record.


----------



## Skizzo (31 Mar 2010 às 15:15)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010*



frederico disse:


> Está um tempo perfeitamente normal para a época do ano. Na normal 61-90 Março é mês para 15 dias com precipitação, 111.9 mm, 16.2ºC de máxima e 6.8ºC de mínima (Porto). Nos últimos anos temos andado mal habituados, isso sim. E se tudo continuar na média, teremos 14 dias com precipitação em Abril. Estamos no Noroeste, não se pode esperar mais do que dois ou três meses de verão, o qual, aliás, costuma ter manhãs de nevoeiro, noites frescas, e ocasionalmente precipitação. Sol? Algarve e Andaluzia!



Pois claro, um Inverno perfeitamente normal. Um Novembro super chuvoso, um Dezembro super chuvoso, um Janeiro muito chuvoso, um Fevereiro muito chuvoso e um Março chuvoso. Uma quantidade dentro da média portanto. 
E ninguém fala de Verões à andaluzia, mas que nos ultimos anos têm sido fraquitos. O meu pai (já tem 70 anos) bem dizia que os Verões não são como os de antigamente, mais quentes. Mas também diz que os Invernos eram mais rigidos.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2010 às 16:03)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010*



Skizzo disse:


> Pois claro, um Inverno perfeitamente normal. Um Novembro super chuvoso, um Dezembro super chuvoso, um Janeiro muito chuvoso, um Fevereiro muito chuvoso e um Março chuvoso. Uma quantidade dentro da média portanto.
> E ninguém fala de Verões à andaluzia, mas que nos ultimos anos têm sido fraquitos. O meu pai (já tem 70 anos) bem dizia que os Verões não são como os de antigamente, mais quentes. Mas também diz que os Invernos eram mais rigidos.



Janeiro muito chuvoso?
O normal (71-00) para Janeiro em P.Rubras é 157,6mm e caíram 147,3mm.

Fevereiro muito chuvoso?
Apenas +9,6mm (146,4mm contra os 136,8mm da normal).


Novembro e Dezembro, esses sim, foram meses muito chuvosos, mas para traz traziam um grande défice de precipitação.








Mas se achas que o inverno no Porto está a ser excepcionalmente chuvoso, que dirão os nossos vizinhos de Gibraltar.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2010 às 17:56)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2010*



AnDré disse:


> Mas se achas que o inverno no Porto está a ser excepcionalmente chuvoso, que dirão os nossos vizinhos de Gibraltar.



Em Gibraltar já se registaram *11* dias com precipitação superior a 50mm.


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2010 às 19:28)

Já saíram os relatórios de Março do Instituto de Meteorologia





> *Açores*
> 
> No Arquipélago dos Açores os valores médios da temperatura máxima e média do ar foram em
> geral inferiores ao valor normal (1971-2000) e a temperatura mínima foi próxima do valor normal.
> ...





*Anomalia Temperatura Mínima, Média e Máxima*








*Total Precipitação e Anomalia*


----------



## Skizzo (7 Abr 2010 às 19:41)

Março - P.Rubras

165.4mm vs 88.0 (média). O dobro, portanto acho que foi um Março muito chuvoso.
Dias com +0,1mm: 18 vs 8 (média).

Mas isto tem sido geral em quase todo o país, apenas começou mais cedo no Norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2010 às 22:51)

Skizzo disse:


> Março - P.Rubras
> 
> 165.4mm vs *88.0 (média). *O dobro, portanto acho que foi um Março muito chuvoso.



Estranhas, essas normais de 71-00.

Para Porto, Serra do Pilar, normal 51-80 para Março: *144,7 mm*
Para Porto, Pedras Rubras, normal 51-80 para o mesmo mês: *131,2 mm*


----------



## N_Fig (7 Abr 2010 às 23:48)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





Daniel Vilão disse:


> Estranhas, essas normais de 71-00.
> 
> Para Porto, Serra do Pilar, normal 51-80 para Março: *144,7 mm*
> Para Porto, Pedras Rubras, normal 51-80 para o mesmo mês: *131,2 mm*



Março tem caído muito nas últimas décadas em precipitação. Para S. Pilar, temos 89,9mm na 71-00, o que dá uma descida de quase 40%.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jun 2010 às 00:11)

O Pinhão está de volta??

Mês de Maio



> Os valores médios mensais da temperatura máxima variaram entre 13.2°C em Penhas Douradas e 25.2°C em Pinhão





> Neste mês de Maio o número de dias com temperatura superior ou igual a 25ºC foi superior ao valor normal 1971-2000, sendo as estações meteorológicas de Amareleja e Pinhão as que registaram maior número de dias com temperatura máxima superior ou igual a 25ºC, 15 e 14 dias respectivamente





> Quanto ao número de dias com temperatura máxima superior ou igual 30ºC, também foi superior ao normal e ocorreu em quase todo o território excepto nalgumas áreas do interior Norte e Centro. (Figura 8 dir.). As estações meteorológicas de Monção, Pinhão e Coruche apresentarem o maior número de dias, 7 dias.


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2010 às 22:12)

Em Lisboa a estação Gago Coutinho chegou aos 40.1ºC, o valor mais alto desde 30 de Julho de 2007.

Já agora, outras datas em que Lisboa foi acima dos 40ºC:


*Estação Portela: (desde 1973)*

14	/	06	/	1981		43,0ºC
18	/	07	/	1991		43,0ºC
01	/	08	/	2003		43,0ºC
17	/	07	/	1991		42,0ºC
23	/	07	/	1995		41,0ºC
13	/	06	/	1981		40,0ºC
14	/	07	/	1981		40,0ºC
15	/	07	/	1991		40,0ºC
13	/	08	/	1991		40,0ºC
19	/	06	/	2003		40,0ºC
31	/	07	/	2003		40,0ºC
11	/	08	/	2003		40,0ºC
04	/	08	/	2005		40,0ºC
29	/	07	/	2007		40,0ºC
30	/	07	/	2007		40,0ºC



*Estação Gago Coutinho (desde 1984)*

18	/	07	/	1991		42,0ºC
01	/	08	/	2003		42,0ºC
23	/	07	/	1995		40,9ºC
30	/	07	/	2007		40,6ºC
17	/	07	/	1991		40,4ºC
29	/	07	/	2007		40,3ºC
31	/	07	/	2003		40,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2010 às 00:27)

Vince disse:


> Em Lisboa a estação Gago Coutinho chegou aos 40.1ºC, o valor mais alto desde 30 de Julho de 2007.



Parece que desde a ponta final de Julho de 2007 que não tinhamos um período de tempo tão quente como o actual. Nessa altura, o IM publicou a seguinte notícia:

_"O calor que se tem feito sentir nos últimos dias, 29 e 30, não atingiu os valores record de Julho. No entanto, estes dias foram, até ao momento, os dias mais quentes de 2007, com os seguintes registos: Amareleja, no dia 29, com 44,0ºC e Portel, no dia 30, com 43,7ºC.
Das 14 estações analisadas, apenas quatro registaram temperaturas superiores às temperaturas máximas de Domingo. Em Lisboa, no dia 29 registaram-se 40,3ºC e no dia 30, a temperatura observada chegou aos 40,6ºC. No Porto, a temperatura máxima no dia 29 atingiu os 33,5ºC e no dia 30 chegou aos 35,6ºC. Em Coimbra, no dia 29 a temperatura máxima foi de 37,2ºC e no dia 30 foi de 39,3ºC. Em Beja, a temperatura máxima no dia 29 foi 42,3ºC e no dia 30 subiu para os 42,4ºC."_

O distrito de Évora esteve em alerta vermelho por causa do calor no dia 30 de Julho de 2007.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2010 às 12:06)

> *Valores de temperatura observados no continente*
> 2010-07-06 (IM)
> 
> Devido à massa de ar quente e seco que se encontra a influenciar o território continental, foram registadas, na rede de estações do IM no ia 5 de Julho, temperaturas muito elevadas.
> ...



Fonte: IM


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Jul 2010 às 13:00)

AnDré disse:


> Fonte: IM



esqueceram-se, por exemplo, de Bragança e introduziram um novo distrito... Castelo Bracom


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2010 às 18:30)

*Onda de Calor em Julho*



> A região de Alcácer do Sal esteve sob a influência de uma onda de calor entre os dias 23 e 28 de Julho. De acordo com os registos existentes, as regiões de Portalegre, Alvega, Benavila, Amareleja, Évora, Lisboa, Montijo, Braga, Monção e Nelas, encontram-se em onda de calor desde o dia 24 .
> 
> No período de 25 a 29 de Julho, foram registados valores da temperatura máxima que se aproximaram bastante dos valores extremos deste mês. Nos dias 26, 27 e 28 foram inclusivamente ultrapassados os valores extremos nas estações de Alcobaça (38.8ºC no dia 26), Braga (39.4ºC no dia 28), Anadia (42.2ºC no dia 28), Ansião (40.0ºC no dia 28), Cabril (38.8ºC no dia 29) , Guarda (35.1ºC no dia 29) e Sabugal (37.3ºC no dia 29).
> 
> Apesar de se prever uma pequena descida dos valores da temperatura para o dia de amanhã, é possível que a onda de calor ainda se mantenha em algumas destas regiões.



Fonte: IM


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2010 às 15:03)

*Tempo quente em Julho*



> 2010-08-03 (IM)
> 
> O mês de Julho, em Portugal continental,  foi caracterizado por tempo quente e pela persistência de temperaturas elevadas, devido à influência de uma corrente de Leste que transportou na sua circulação uma massa de ar quente e seco vinda do Norte de África e interior de Espanha.
> 
> ...



IM


----------



## Skizzo (3 Ago 2010 às 15:35)

Onde fica Pinhel?

47,7? Não é 47,4?


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2010 às 16:00)

Skizzo disse:


> 47,7? Não é 47,4?



Além dessa, havia uma outra gralha no 3º paragrafo do texto.
Sempre que reparamos nelas, basta enviar um e-mail para o IM que eles, por norma, corrigem rapidamente o erro.

Ora cá está a versão corrigida:



> *Tempo quente em Julho*
> 
> 2010-08-03 (IM)
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2010 às 23:32)

Skizzo disse:


> Onde fica Pinhel?
> 
> 47,7? Não é 47,4?



Pinhel fica no distrito da Guarda, perto de Trancoso


----------



## David sf (6 Ago 2010 às 23:19)

Saiu o relatório de Julho do IM, alguns pontos interessantes:

- Média das máximas na Amareleja:38,0ºC
- Média das máximas em Lisboa: 31,1ºC
- Cerca de metade do país com anomalia das máximas superior a 3,5ºC
- Faro com mais de 20 noites tropicais


http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...rCTGWm/cli_20100701_20100731_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

(é preciso estar registado no site do IM)


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2010 às 13:00)

> Na continuidade de Julho, as duas primeiras semanas de Agosto foram influenciadas por uma corrente de Leste que transportou na sua circulação uma massa de ar quente e seco, situação que conduziu à persistência de temperaturas elevadas e à ocorrência de uma onda de calor, registada em várias estações da rede do IM.
> 
> No período de 1 a 12 de Agosto, o território continental registou uma média da temperatura máxima do ar de 33,9ºC, o que significa uma anomalia de + 5,1ºC em relação ao valor normal de 1971-2000 (28,8ºC) para este mês. Relativamente à temperatura mínima do ar, no período em análise registou-se uma média de 18.2ºC, traduzindo-se numa anomalia de +2,7ºC, em relação ao respectivo valor normal do mês (15,5ºC).
> 
> ...


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/agosto_quente.html


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2010 às 12:19)

*Temperaturas em Agosto 5º acima da média *



> Em Faro, temperatura não desceu dos 20º este mês. INSA regista excesso de mortos.
> 
> As duas primeiras semanas de Agosto foram cinco graus mais quentes do que o normal para os últimos 30 anos. A informação foi avançada ontem pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, que salienta a continuação do calor, depois do Julho mais quente dos últimos 78 anos.
> 
> ...



Engraçada, esta forma de escrever os graus sem ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2010 às 21:07)

> *Primeira quinzena de Agosto quente*
> _2010-08-20 (IM)_
> 
> A primeira quinzena de Agosto foi caracterizada, em geral, pela influência de uma corrente de Leste que transportou na sua circulação uma massa de ar quente e seco, situação que conduziu à persistência de temperaturas elevadas e à ocorrência de uma onda de calor, registada em várias estações da rede do IM.
> ...



Comunicação do IM


----------



## Fil (20 Ago 2010 às 23:15)

DN disse:
			
		

> Faro, por outro lado, ainda não teve nenhuma noite fresca, abaixo dos 20 graus, e anteontem o termómetro não marcou menos de 27. Aliás, a mínima também foi 2,7 graus mais alta do que o valor normal do mês (que é de 15,5).





Que confusão vai para aí.


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2010 às 21:03)

> *Temperaturas altas em Portugal continental *
> 2010-08-30 (IM)
> 
> O estado do tempo, em Portugal continental, está a ser influenciado por um anticiclone localizado a Oeste das Ilhas Britânicas e que se estende, em crista, até ao Arquipélago da Madeira, originando uma circulação de ar de Nordeste .
> ...



Fonte: IM


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2010 às 15:42)

Finda Agosto, e é uma boa altura para olhar para a anomalia das temperaturas nos três meses que compõem o verão climático (Junho, Julho e Agosto).

Beja







Bragança






Faro






Lisboa






Porto






Olhando para a primeira página do tópico: Verão 2010: Previsão sazonal e balanço, até parecia que "não ia haver verão". 
A verdade é que com tanto leste e tanta ausência de nortada, em Lisboa, este verão deve estar na lista dos mais quentes (se não o mais quente). Anomalia de *+2,85ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2010 às 19:49)

> *Agosto muito quente e seco*
> 
> Na continuidade de Julho, o estado do tempo no mês de Agosto foi caracterizado por tempo quente e pela persistência de temperaturas elevadas, muito devido à influência de uma corrente de Leste que transportou na sua circulação uma massa de ar quente e seco.
> 
> ...



O que este mês de Agosto mais impressionou foi o recorde histórico das noites tropicais em Faro foram 27, só 4 noites não foram tropicais. Se alguns não acreditam que existe alterações climáticas ou aquecimento global, eu digo elas já se notam, basta olhar para as noites tropicais, de ano para ano tem vindo a subir.


----------



## frederico (7 Set 2010 às 21:41)

Algarvio, resta saber se o dito aquecimento global é causado pela mão humana ou pela natureza. 

Não te esqueças que a região que envolve a estação de Faro tem vindo a ficar cada vez mais urbana, há 30 anos atrás não havia ali quase nada e hoje em dia existe uma nova cidade em torno do aeroporto (Gambelas, Montenegro, a Universidade), não sei até que ponto isso influencia as temperaturas da estação do aeroporto


----------



## Aurélio (7 Set 2010 às 22:18)

frederico disse:


> Algarvio, resta saber se o dito aquecimento global é causado pela mão humana ou pela natureza.
> 
> Não te esqueças que a região que envolve a estação de Faro tem vindo a ficar cada vez mais urbana, há 30 anos atrás não havia ali quase nada e hoje em dia existe uma nova cidade em torno do aeroporto (Gambelas, Montenegro, a Universidade), não sei até que ponto isso influencia as temperaturas da estação do aeroporto



Nada pois o betão está muito longe .....
Não se pode falar em alterações climáticas ou aquecimento porque teriamos que riscar 1931, que deve ter sido um Verão tórrido pois Julho e Agosto ficaram em 1º lugar e nem mesmo 2003 conseguiu pelo jeito atingir 1931.
Reparei ao analisar a NAO que desde que há registos que esta tem periodos de 30 anos em termos maior oscilação positiva ou negativa, e agora neste momento está na altura de começar a entrar na fase negativa.
Claro que esta situação pode eventualmente influenciar a temperatura noVerão devido a combinações climática e esta é influencia por outro factor que se não estiver a enganar-me é o PDO, e que esta ciclos de 30 anos.


----------



## Fil (8 Set 2010 às 03:13)

Pelo que andei a ver e à espera de confirmação oficial do IM, este foi o 2º verão mais quente em Portugal desde o início dos registos com uma anomalia de +2,2ºC.

A ser certo a classificação dos 10 mais quentes ficaria assim:

1. Verão 2005: +2,38ºC
2. Verão 2010: +2,2ºC*
3. Verão 1949: +1,98ºC
4. Verão 2004: +1,92ºC
5. Verão 2003: +1,91ºC
6. Verão 2006: +1,8ºC
7. Verão 1990: ?
8. Verão 1989: ?
9. Verão 1991: ?
10. Verão 1996: ?


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2010 às 14:53)

*Madeira e Açores com temperaturas elevadas em Agosto2010-09-08 (IM)*



> O mês de Agosto caracterizou-se por valores de temperatura média do ar superiores aos valores normais de referência, quer no Arquipélago da Madeira, com o Funchal a registar anomalias de +1,4ºC na temperatura mínima, +1,0ºC na temperatura média e +0.7ºC na temperatura temperatura máxima, quer no Arquipélago dos Açores, onde se registou cerca de +1ºC na temperatura média do ar.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Set 2010 às 22:30)

Fil disse:


> Pelo que andei a ver e à espera de confirmação oficial do IM, este foi o 2º verão mais quente em Portugal desde o início dos registos com uma anomalia de +2,2ºC.
> 
> A ser certo a classificação dos 10 mais quentes ficaria assim:
> 
> ...



Fil, uma dúvida: Espero que quando a comunicação social e o IM afirmam que foi o 2o verão mais quente desde que há registos, se refiram a valores absolutos e não de desvios em relação à média (anomalia)! Pode até ser preciosismo, mas não é correcto e seguro basear-nos nos valores da anomalia mensal ou de estação, pois se não estou enganado, as anomalias são sempre relativas ao período de 30 anos (normal climatológica) em que se encontram. Nesse caso, uma anomalia de +2.2C no verão de 2010 não equivale em termos absolutos a uma hipotética anomalia de +2.2C verão de 1910!

Para dizer que agosto 2010 foi o 2o mais quente desde que há registo, temos de nos basear em registos absolutos e não de anomalias, a não ser que se corrijam os valores de anomalia em relação à média "desde que há registos"!


----------



## Aurélio (9 Set 2010 às 00:12)

Paulo H disse:


> Fil, uma dúvida: Espero que quando a comunicação social e o IM afirmam que foi o 2o verão mais quente desde que há registos, se refiram a valores absolutos e não de desvios em relação à média (anomalia)! Pode até ser preciosismo, mas não é correcto e seguro basear-nos nos valores da anomalia mensal ou de estação, pois se não estou enganado, as anomalias são sempre relativas ao período de 30 anos (normal climatológica) em que se encontram. Nesse caso, uma anomalia de +2.2C no verão de 2010 não equivale em termos absolutos a uma hipotética anomalia de +2.2C verão de 1910!
> 
> Para dizer que agosto 2010 foi o 2o mais quente desde que há registo, temos de nos basear em registos absolutos e não de anomalias, a não ser que se corrijam os valores de anomalia em relação à média "desde que há registos"!



Se temos um valor médio, imagine-se um valor médio em relação ás medias de temperatura por exemplo, na normal de 61-90 e comparamos todos os anos que existem registos, dos ultimos 100 anos, e isso dá um desvio positivo de +2.3ºC neste Verão, então estamos a dizer que este anos teve um desvio positivo de +2.3ºC respeitante a essa média.
Repare-se tb que neste relatório o IM faz diferenciação entre desvio em relação á média das máximas, média da média (percebem), e média das minimas.
Por exemplo se dissermos que 1949 foi o mais quente é sempre em relação á media da normal 61-90, para que exista correlação com este ano.
Acho que fui bem esclarecedor.


----------



## rozzo (13 Set 2010 às 16:52)

Na continuação do que aqui se tem colocado, ponto da situação, em que se vê bem que estas anomalias continuam, e bem fortes! Claro que sendo a média mais baixa nesta altura, já não notamos tanto, mas continuam fortes.. Ah, e também já nos habituámos naturalmente ao calor à força, que remédio! 

Impressionantes os gráfico da anomalia em Lisboa nos últimos 30/90 dias, sempre muito acima. *Nos últimos 30 dias não houve um único abaixo da média!*
A ver se é desta, depois desta instabilidade que o calor vai de vez?  
Que tem durado.. E durado..


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2010 às 18:29)

Afinal de contas 2009/2010 foi assim tão chuvoso, claro que não !!!
Foi é finalmente um ano normal !!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonte: snirh


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2010 às 18:36)

Não se pode ligar no gráfico acima aos castanhos pois simplesmente não tem valor o que não quer dizer que não tivesse sido usado para o cálculo na média.
Essas estações tiveram valores dentro da média com excepção daquela á direita da de Lisboa que era para estar acima da média mas relembro que o seu valor correcto foi usado na média.
70% do território está a verde logo na média e o Algarve e a zona do Vale do Tejo foram particularmente chuvosos cerca de 25% acima do normal !!
O Litoral norte e centro apenas choveu entre 75% a 90% na média.
Em termos nacionais choveu 895 mm quando a média é de 901 mm e portanto é considerado um ano normal.

Portanto meus caros do Norte do país que tanto protestaram (alguns) tem chovido que se fartou .... pois é meus caros afinal ficou abaixo da média


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2010 às 18:40)

*66% do continente em seca meteorológica fraca2010-09-15 (IM)*


> Com o final de Agosto de 2010 verifica-se que a seca meteorológica fraca, que se iniciou em Julho, se estendeu a grande parte do território continental, sendo moderada em partes do litoral Norte e Centro.
> 
> Desta forma, no final de Agosto tinhamos 66% do território de Portugal continental em situação de seca meteorológica fraca e 9% em seca meteorológica moderada, 10% em situação de chuva fraca e 15% em situação normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 16:52)

*Verão muito quente*


> O  verão de 2010, meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto, foi predominantemente influenciado por um anticiclone estendendo-se em crista para Norte da Península  Ibérica  e uma depressão de origem térmica centrada na Península Ibérica que transportou na sua circulação uma corrente de Leste, situação que originou valores muitos elevados da temperatura do ar e valores baixos da humidade relativa.
> 
> Deste modo,  o verão de 2010 foi o 2º mais quente desde 1931, registando uma temperatura média do ar de 23ºC, o que representa uma anomalia de + 1.7ºC, relativamente à normal de 1971-2000. Os valores da temperatura máxima (30.0ºC) e mínima (15.9ºC) do ar foram superiores aos respectivos valores médios de 1971-2000, com anomalias de +2.5ºC e de +1.0ºC, respectivamente.
> 
> ...


----------



## HotSpot (1 Out 2010 às 12:33)

Ficam os dados de precipitação por ano hidrológico:


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2010 às 16:11)

O que acham disto ???

Continente Prec
(mm)
Década 1970-1979 938.8
Década 1980-1989 859.4
Década 1990-1999 823.6
Década 2000-2009 778.8
Normal 1971-2000 882.1
Normal 1961-1990 933.2
Tabela II - Precipitação em Portugal Continental por
décadas

Precipitação em portugal a cair em flecha ??????
Uma quebra acima dos 20% é obra ......

Sabendo que tivemos um periodo mais chuvoso creio entre 41-70 e um mais seco 70 - 2000, será que podemos considerar que iniciaremos um novo ciclo agora neste momento ..... pronto não tem que ser este ano , mas esta década ???


----------



## HotSpot (6 Out 2010 às 16:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Sabendo que tivemos um periodo mais chuvoso creio entre 41-70 e um mais seco 70 - 2000, será que podemos considerar que iniciaremos um novo ciclo agora neste momento ..... pronto não tem que ser este ano , mas esta década ???



Ninguém sabe...e este é um tópico para deixar dados observados em Portugal no ano de 2010.
Este tópico não existe para promover uma discussão sobre "ses".


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2010 às 19:22)

Dados da precipitação por ano hidrológico:

2007-2008: 608 mm
2008-2009: 386 mm
2009-2010: 611 mm

Um ano hidrológico com precipitação ligeiramente acima da normal a rondar os 120% em relação à média.


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2010 às 18:20)

> *Setembro mais seco dos últimos 22 anos*
> 2010-10-11 (IM)
> 
> O mês de Setembro foi o mais seco dos últimos 22 anos. com uma anomalia de -31,5 mm, em relação ao respectivo valor normal de 1971-2000, o que classifica o mês como seco a extremamente seco em quase todo o território, com excepção do interior Norte e Centro que se classificou com normal.
> ...



---------------------------



> *Madeira e Açores com Setembro quente e seco*
> 2010-10-11 (IM)
> 
> O mês de Setembro, no Arquipélago da Madeira, foi caracterizado por valores médios de temperaturas máxima, média e mínima superiores aos valores médios de 1971-2000, com anomalias, no Funchal, de +0,7ºC, +1,1ºC e +1,4ºC, respectivamente. Em termos de precipitação, a quantidade de precipitação foi inferior aos valores médios de 1971-2000, com anomalia de -15,9mm, no Funchal e -19,4mm n Porto Santo.
> ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2010 às 19:17)

Aurélio disse:


> O que acham disto ???
> 
> Continente Prec
> (mm)
> ...



Dados interessantes, quer dizer que Portugal está a ficar mais seco.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2010 às 19:30)

*



			Os valores da quantidade de precipitação acumulada ocorrida no final do ano hidrológico
2009/10 (período entre 1 de Outubro de 2009 e 30 de Setembro de 2010) mostram que este ano foi
mais chuvoso que o normal (em relação a 1971-2000) em todo o território (Figura 5).
Assim, em termos de percentagem em relação aos valores médios (1971-2000), a quantidade de
precipitação no final do ano hidrológico é superior a 110% do valor médio em quase todo o
território, sendo mesmo superior a 130% em alguns locais da região Norte e na área de Lisboa.
		
Clique para expandir...

*
Fonte IM

Em resumo: o ano Hidrológico 2009-2010 foi na maior parte do país um ano quase normal, dado que os valores de precipitação foram somente 10% acima do normal com excepção da região de Lisboa e arredores, e da região do Minho e Alto Minho...
Uau .. que surpreendido, depois de tantos anos com precipitação entre os 30% a 70% do normal em todo o território, destacou-se mais pelas tempestades essas sim raras, do que pelo enorme quantidade de precipitação ...
Destaque claro foi apenas para a região do Alto Minho, Grande Lisboa e depois claro para Madeira que essa sim bateu recordes o ano passado !!

Já agora aqui na região de faro choveu cerca de 16% acima do normal !!


----------



## rcjla (25 Out 2010 às 21:35)

No relatório de Setembro vem referenciada uma estação em São Pedro de Moel. ! 

Já agora,alguém sabe se existem mais médias para o período 71-00 das que vêm no IM ?


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2010 às 21:54)

rcjla disse:


> No relatório de Setembro vem referenciada uma estação em São Pedro de Moel. !
> 
> Já agora,alguém sabe se existem mais médias para o período 71-00 das que vêm no IM ?



Existir existem, mas não vêem a público...


----------



## Chingula (26 Out 2010 às 18:10)

Aurélio disse:


> O que acham disto ???
> 
> Continente Prec
> (mm)
> ...



Gostaria de realçar que o parâmetro meteorológico precipitação, numa perspectiva de Clima, carece de cuidados especiais.
Começo por citar:
(in Perfil Climático; 1961-1990 – Portugal Continental; I.M.-7.7.2005)

“A precipitação média anual em Portugal Continental é de cerca de 900 mm, apresentando grande variabilidade espacial, com os maiores valores no Minho (3000 mm) e os menores inferiores a 400 mm, numa região restrita da Beira Interior a sul do Douro…”

Este facto alerta-nos para o perigo de conclusões induzidas, quando se fala na precipitação no Pais. Basta um pequeno decréscimo da precipitação nas regiões onde climatologicamente tem maior significado para logo condicionar a "média" do País...de forma inversa, um acréscimo (eventual) da precipitação nas regiões de menor precipitação, pode não acrescentar nada ao todo...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 13:28)

*Verão quente nos Açores*


> No Verão de 2010, o anticiclone dos Açores apresentou-se geralmente na sua posição normal sobre a região do arquipélago, verificando-se uma ligeira anomalia negativa do campo da pressão atmosférica relativamente ao período de referência (1961-1990), inferior a 1 hPa.
> 
> Contudo, os valores médios da temperatura do ar foram superiores aos respectivos valores de referência em cerca de 1ºC. Esta anomalia poderá estar relacionada com a anomalia positiva verificada na temperatura da água do mar, principalmente na região norte do Atlântico.
> 
> ...


----------



## HotSpot (1 Nov 2010 às 17:07)

Outubro mais fresco dos últimos 4 anos. A precipitação em Outubro segue em subida acentuada.


----------



## adiabático (1 Nov 2010 às 18:27)

HotSpot disse:


> Ninguém sabe...e este é um tópico para deixar dados observados em Portugal no ano de 2010.
> Este tópico não existe para promover uma discussão sobre "ses".



Então qual é o tópico para discutir o clima de Portugal, de uma perspectiva de evolução? Procurei e... Nada.

E se........  Quando os "ses" são fundamentados, ainda que as afirmações sejam refutáveis (todas as afirmações são refutáveis até serem refutadas...), porque não?

Será possível que o famigerado "multi-decadal" que se supõe, com alguma confiança, caracterizar a variabilidade da época de furacões no Atlântico Norte, seja correlacionável com a variabilidade, a essa escala de tempo, de parâmetros climáticos em Portugal (o que seria compreensível dada a sua extensão geográfica ao longo do Atlântico, tanto continente como ilhas)?

Mesmo que a existência da variabilidade a uma escala de 40-60 anos seja consistente com séries de dados que abrangem, na melhor das hipóteses, o dobro ou triplo desse intervalo, será que podemos afirmar tratar-se de uma resposta a causas externas continuadas (astronómicas?) ou poderá ser uma "reverberação" fóssil, em resposta a uma perturbação ocorrida há não sei quantos séculos?...

Será que temos em Portugal séries de dados que possam ser usadas para fazer estudos a essa escala de tempo?


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2010 às 15:13)

*Verão quente e seco no Arquipélago da Madeira*



> No Arquipélago da Madeira os valores médios da temperatura máxima, média e mínima do ar no Verão de 2010 foram superiores aos valores médios 1971-2000. No Funchal as anomalias da temperatura máxima, média e mínima do ar foram +0.8ºC, +1.1ºC e +1.3ºC, respectivamente e em Porto Santo +0.8ºC, +0.6ºC e +0.3ºC.
> 
> A quantidade de precipitação no Arquipélago foi inferior aos valores médios (1971-2000), sendo de registar que na cidade do Funchal não choveu e em Porto Santo a anomalia foi de - 8.7 mm.



in: IM


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2010 às 15:21)

*Boletim Climatológico Mensal da Madeira – Outubro 2010*

Excelente!! 
Referência aos dados de todas as estações (14) do arquipélago; detalhe das condições observadas, destaque dos acontecimentos mais relevantes.

Isto sim, um boletim 5 estrelas!

Muito bem IM! 

Agora era fazer o mesmo para o Continente...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Nov 2010 às 17:38)

Que exelente novidade 

O IM a mexer-se um pouco

Bom bom era tambem para o Continente,mas isso se calhar ja é pedir de mais 

Mesmo assim Parabéns e obrigado IM


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2010 às 01:26)

*Outubro muito chuvoso*



> O mês de Outubro de 2010 foi muito chuvoso em Portugal Continental, em particular nos dias 3 e 4 (na região Norte) e nos dias 8 a 10 e 29 a 31 em quase todo o território.
> 
> Nos últimos dias do mês destaca-se a precipitação ocorrida em Lisboa no dia 29, que se verificou com grande intensidade e levou à ocorrência de inundações. Entre as 09h00 UTC do dia 29 e as 09h00 UTC do dia 30, registaram-se 79.4mm na estação meteorológica de Lisboa/Geofísico (estação clássica), dos quais 71 mm ocorreram entre as 09h00 e as 12h00 UTC do dia 29.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2010 às 01:27)

*Outubro ligeiramente quente e seco*



> No mês de Outubro de 2010, o anticiclone dos Açores apresentou-se mais fraco do que o normal, verificando-se uma região de anomalias negativas do campo da pressão atmosférica à superfície entre -1 hPa a -3 hPa, relativamente ao período de referência (1961-1990).
> 
> No entanto, a quantidade total de precipitação mensal apresentou um ligeiro desvio negativo relativamente ao mesmo período de referência que não ultrapassou os -30%, enquanto a temperatura média do ar apresentava um desvio positivo que não ultrapassou 1ºC.
> 
> ...


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 18:07)

*2010 um dos três anos mais quentes desde 1850*



> O ano de 2010 será certamente um dos três anos mais quentes a nível  mundial, desde que há registos (1850), de acordo com dados divulgados pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM).
> 
> Para os meses de Janeiro a Outubro do corrente ano, o desvio da temperatura média da temperatura global combinada da superfície do mar e da temperatura do ar, à superfície, é estimado em + 0.55° C ± 0.11° C, acima da normal 1961–1990 (que é de 14ºC).
> 
> ...



in: IM


----------



## joocean (3 Dez 2010 às 19:37)

Cada vez mais me surpreendem as "notícias precipitadas". Vamos deixar terminar o ano para se fazer uma avaliação correcta.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Dez 2010 às 19:43)

joocean disse:


> Cada vez mais me surpreendem as "notícias precipitadas". Vamos deixar terminar o ano para se fazer uma avaliação correcta.



Bem vindo ao nosso querido Forum !!
Espero que seja a 1ª mensagem de muitas suas ..... e espero que seja mais um(a) para ajudar o nosso Forum a crescer e a evoluir ainda mais !


----------



## N_Fig (3 Dez 2010 às 20:34)

joocean disse:


> Cada vez mais me surpreendem as "notícias precipitadas". Vamos deixar terminar o ano para se fazer uma avaliação correcta.



O ano passado o IM fez, no dia 15 de Dezembro, uma avaliação preliminar da década e mostrava que a precipitaçãoem 2009 estava cerca de 200mm abaixo do normal. No final do ano, e graças àquilo que choveu em apenas 2 semanas, a precipitação ficou apenas 50mm abaixo do normal. E estes queram fazer avaliações pelo que acontece até Outubro...


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 22:08)

João Soares disse:


> *2010 um dos três anos mais quentes desde 1850*
> 
> 
> 
> in: IM



Desculpem a minha sinceridade e a minha linguagem... mas este artigo é uma Grandessima tanga... e só prova o hesterismo que é dado ao aquecimento global por parte dos Media portugueses..... e mais os nºs não não confirmam isso... uma coisa é certa já neste momento vamos ter um ano com valores de percipitação anuais elevados... mas isso eles não dizem não convem não vá as pessoas começarem a questionar certas e determinadas coisas e a pensarem pela sua cabeça... Relativo á temperatura media anual estou mesmo convencido que a temperatura media anual deste ano vai ser inferior a 17º graus em Lisboa... e entre os 16,5º-16,8º


----------



## N_Fig (3 Dez 2010 às 22:17)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Desculpem a minha sinceridade e a minha linguagem... mas este artigo é uma Grandessima tanga... e só prova o hesterismo que é dado ao aquecimento global por parte dos Media portugueses..... e mais os nºs não não confirmam isso... uma coisa é certa já neste momento vamos ter um ano com valores de percipitação anuais elevados... mas isso eles não dizem não convem não vá as pessoas começarem a questionar certas e determinadas coisas e a pensarem pela sua cabeça... Relativo á temperatura media anual estou mesmo convencido que a temperatura media anual deste ano vai ser inferior a 17º graus em Lisboa... e entre os 16,5º-16,8º



Acho muito improvável. A temperatura média anual é de 17ºC em Lisboa e ainda deve andar acima do normal nesta altura do ano. Só se acontecesse um mês de Dezembro mesmo bastante frio.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 22:21)

N_Fig disse:


> Acho muito improvável. A temperatura média anual é de 17ºC em Lisboa e ainda deve andar acima do normal nesta altura do ano. Só se acontecesse um mês de Dezembro mesmo bastante frio.



(A temperatura media anual em Lisboa é de 16,5º graus penso eu)... (tens razão é de 17º graus... pensei q fosse de 16,5º
Improvavel??? já fizeste as contas??? tens a certeza??? eu vou faze-las...


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 22:35)

Janeiro	11,4	
Fevereiro	11	
Março	13	
Abril	16,8	
Maio	17,8	
Junho	20	
Julho	24,1	
Agosto	24,9	
Setembro	21,5	
Outubro	17,4	
	177,9	

Media em 10 meses: 17,79

achas assim tão dificil????

Basta o mes de Novembro ter uma media de 13º e Dezembro de 12º para a temperatura media anual ser abaixo dos 17º graus....
Não é nada dificil pode acontecer como pode não acontecer alguem sabe qual a temperatura media mensal do mês de Novembro em Lisboa???


----------



## N_Fig (3 Dez 2010 às 22:42)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Janeiro	11,4
> Fevereiro	11
> Março	13
> Abril	16,8
> ...



Janeiro 11,65
Fevereiro 11,65
Março 13,8
Abril 17,6
Maio 18,4
Junho 21,1
Julho 25,1
Agosto 25,45
Setembro 22,4
Outubro 18,35
Média de 18,55


----------



## HotSpot (3 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

A nível mundial não duvido que até possa ser dos mais quentes de sempre mas no nosso rectângulo tenho algumas dúvidas.

Dos dos que tenho disponíveis da Moita.

2008 (01 a 11 mês) - 16,86ºC
2009 (01 a 11 mês) - 17,63ºC
2010 (01 a 11 mês) - 17,16ºC

2008 (01 a 12 mês) - 16,32ºC
2009 (01 a 12 mês) - 17,18ºC
2010 (01 a 12 mês) - ??,??ºC (? 16,60ºC - 16,70ºC)

Parece que irá ficar acima da média mas nunca um dos mais quentes. Depois há o resto do país


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

N_Fig disse:


> Janeiro 11,65
> Fevereiro 11,65
> Março 13,8
> Abril 17,6
> ...



Não tenho esses valores para Lisboa Gago Coutinho:

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/LISBOA_GAGO_COUTINH/2010/85790.htm


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 22:46)

HotSpot disse:


> A nível mundial não duvido que até possa ser dos mais quentes de sempre mas no nosso rectângulo tenho algumas dúvidas.
> 
> Dos dos que tenho disponíveis da Moita.
> 
> ...



acho que dado o que estamos a assistir é um assunto que nem merce discussão....


----------



## N_Fig (3 Dez 2010 às 22:47)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Não tenho esses valores para Lisboa Gago Coutinho:
> 
> http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/LISBOA_GAGO_COUTINH/2010/85790.htm



OK, eu também não estava a apresentar de Gago Coutinho, estava a apresentar do Geofísico, é normal que os valores sejam diferentes.


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

Só uma questão simples: O país resume-se só a Lisboa?


----------



## N_Fig (3 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

João Soares disse:


> Só uma questão simples: O país resume-se só a Lisboa?



É claro que não, só que o SocioMeteo afirmou uma coisa sobre Lisboa, e era sobre isso que estávamos a falar.


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2010 às 22:53)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Não tenho esses valores para Lisboa Gago Coutinho:
> 
> http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/LISBOA_GAGO_COUTINH/2010/85790.htm



Os sites baseados em synops são sites com informação restrita....por vezes falham dados devido a falhas de comunicação.
Se usares o www.weatheronline.co.uk , terás melhores dados e com as margens de erro devidamente assinaladas

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...=TMX&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=162&LANG=en&MOD=tab

Média mensal da Tmax em 2010...


----------



## N_Fig (3 Dez 2010 às 22:55)

stormy disse:


> Os sites baseados em synops são sites com informação restrita....por vezes falham dados devido a falhas de comunicação.
> Se usares o www.weatheronline.co.uk , terás melhores dados e com as margens de erro devidamente assinaladas
> 
> http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...=TMX&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=162&LANG=en&MOD=tab
> ...



O ogimet também tem bastante informação.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

stormy disse:


> Os sites baseados em synops são sites com informação restrita....por vezes falham dados devido a falhas de comunicação.
> Se usares o www.weatheronline.co.uk , terás melhores dados e com as margens de erro devidamente assinaladas
> 
> http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...=TMX&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=162&LANG=en&MOD=tab
> ...



os dados são iguaizinhos ao Instituto Metereologia alias são a sua fonte confirma bate tudo certo... explora o www.tutiempo.es que vais ver que tenho razão stormmy lamento mas o mais provavel é termos um ano chuvoso e não dos mais quentes... temos pena...
Mas obrigado stormmy vou explorar esses sites tambem....


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

João Soares disse:


> Só uma questão simples: O país resume-se só a Lisboa?



é natural João Soares moro perto de Lx é natural que me baseie mais nos valores de Lisboa ou de setubal...


----------



## N_Fig (3 Dez 2010 às 22:58)

SocioMeteo disse:


> os dados são iguaizinhos ao Instituto Metereologia alias são a sua fonte confirma bate tudo certo... explora o www.tutiempo.es que vais ver que tenho razão stormmy lamento mas o mais provavel é termos um ano chuvoso e não dos mais quentes... temos pena...



Que será chuvoso, acho que até já ultrapassou a percipitação média. E não será dos mais quentes, mas não deixará de ser quente.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

N_Fig disse:


> Que será chuvoso, acho que até já ultrapassou a percipitação média. E não será dos mais quentes, mas não deixará de ser quente.



se ficar abaixo dos 17º graus não é um ano quente pois fica abaixo da Media...


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 23:14)

Atenção à forma como se calcula a temperatura média anual. Não basta fazer uma média aritmética com as máximas e mínimas absolutas para cada mês.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 23:17)

frederico disse:


> Atenção à forma como se calcula a temperatura média anual. Não basta fazer uma média aritmética com as máximas e mínimas absolutas para cada mês.



Não o fiz... não calculei medias do mês... já estão expostas no www.tutiempo.es


----------



## N_Fig (3 Dez 2010 às 23:22)

frederico disse:


> Atenção à forma como se calcula a temperatura média anual. Não basta fazer uma média aritmética com as máximas e mínimas absolutas para cada mês.



Isso seria um pouco absurdo usar as máximas e mínimas absolutas.
P.S. Agora fiquei com curiosidade vou ver como estão outros locais em termos de temperatura.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Dez 2010 às 23:27)

Bragança:
Janeiro 4,45
Fevereiro 4,7
Março 7,35
Abril 11,9
Maio 13,45
Junho 18,8
Julho 23,5
Agosto 23,1
Setembro 18,9
Outubro 12,25
Média 13,84


----------



## N_Fig (3 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

Porto:
Janeiro 9,6
Fevereiro 10,15
Março 11,8
Abril 15,8
Maio 16,25
Junho 18,5
Julho 21,5
Agosto 21,75
Setembro 20
Outubro 16,5
Média 16,185


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2010 às 23:41)

Sociometeo, é impressão minha ou está a comparar os valores da G.Coutinho com a normal do Geofísico?
O correcto é comparar os dados do Geofísico com a respectiva normal, ou não?

Mas se insiste em falar da G.Coutinho, então a anomalia do último ano é a seguinte:


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 23:47)

AnDré disse:


> Sociometeo, é impressão minha ou está a comparar os valores da G.Coutinho com a normal do Geofísico?
> O correcto é comparar os dados do Geofísico com a respectiva normal, ou não?
> 
> Mas se insiste em falar da G.Coutinho, então a anomalia do último ano é a seguinte:



OK... vair dar tudo ao mesmo... mas o Dan não deixa de ter toda a razão...


----------



## AGRIGUS (9 Dez 2010 às 10:15)

Bom dia!

Sou eng agronomo e achei este forum interessante pq cada vez mais o clima tem influencia num bom desempenho nas produções agricolas.
Por isto venho-vos solicitar alguns dados sobre:
temp max e min dos mes de Novembro 2010 em Santarem, será possivel obter estes dados?


----------



## Skizzo (9 Dez 2010 às 16:11)

Já saiu o relatório de Novembro, mês frio, no entanto alguns recordes foram ultrapassados.

https://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/docs/im.publicacoes/edicoes.online/20101209/mwJPfMsqzZKWEFYCbYeN/cli_20101101_20101130_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Johnny (9 Dez 2010 às 16:17)

O mês de Novembro foi mais frio que o normal, em Portugal, revela o *Instituto de Meteorologia*.

Ainda que o início do mês tenha apresentado valores elevados de temperatura máxima entre 20 e 27º C, na segunda quinzena observaram-se valores muito baixos de temperatura, em particular no interior do território, onde se registaram temperaturas mínimas negativas, como por exemplo em Miranda do Douro (-7.2ºC), Bragança (-6.7ºC) e Montalegre (-6.5ºC).

Os valores médios da temperatura máxima e mínima do ar foram inferiores ao valor normal, em -1.4ºC e -0.9ºC, respetivamente.

Em relação à precipitação em Portugal Continental, o mês classifica-se como normal a seco em quase todo o território, exceto nas regiões do Litoral Norte, da região de Lisboa e de Sagres, onde foi chuvoso.

O valor médio mensal da quantidade de precipitação foi muito próximo do valor normal 1971-2000, com uma anomalia de -5.2mm.


----------



## AGRIGUS (10 Dez 2010 às 10:04)

Obrigado pela cooperação, mas gostaria de ter dados de temp max e min diarios de Novembro será possivel?


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2010 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*



Aurélio disse:


> Sim ... mas eu arriscaria dizer que cada vez mais as chances de chover no continente nesta proxima semana vão-se reduzindo com os modelos a darem a precipitação mais no mar do que em terra, devido ao bloqueio anticiclónico ...
> Assim na próxima semana a não ser que haja alguma mudança súbita teremos um predominio de ceu nublado e alguma chance de chuva no litoral oeste, e manter-se-á assim até á passagem de ano...
> 
> Este mês arrisco já dizer será muito seco a norte e centro e chuvoso a sul ....
> ...



Muito seco no Norte???? Aqui em Viseu, e nem é uma das cidades mais chuvosas da região, já levo 240mm este mês, quando a média disponibilizada no site do IM é de 193mm. De certo se passa isto com muitas das estações do Norte, se é que não é com uma anomalia ainda mais positiva. Em Outubro tive 191,4mm (média é 133,2mm) e Novembro rendeu 138,7mm (média é 135,9). Como vês, apenas Novembro situou-se ligeiramente abaixo da média, valor largamente compensado pelas anomalias positivas de Outubro e em especial de Dezembro.

Isto é claro uma observação da minha localidade, que como é sabido, sendo já bem no interior, escapa muitas vezes ao grosso da precipitação. No Minho, o que não deve faltas é excedente de precipitação, e mesmo em Trás-os-Montes deve ter sido um Outono bem chuvoso.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Dez 2010 às 11:26)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*



Pedro disse:


> Muito seco no Norte???? Aqui em Viseu, e nem é uma das cidades mais chuvosas da região, já levo 240mm este mês, quando a média disponibilizada no site do IM é de 193mm. De certo se passa isto com muitas das estações do Norte, se é que não é com uma anomalia ainda mais positiva. Em Outubro tive 191,4mm (média é 133,2mm) e Novembro rendeu 138,7mm (média é 135,9). Como vês, apenas Novembro situou-se ligeiramente abaixo da média, valor largamente compensado pelas anomalias positivas de Outubro e em especial de Dezembro.
> 
> Isto é claro uma observação da minha localidade, que como é sabido, sendo já bem no interior, escapa muitas vezes ao grosso da precipitação. No Minho, o que não deve faltas é excedente de precipitação, e mesmo em Trás-os-Montes deve ter sido um Outono bem chuvoso.



Viseu pertence ao Norte ????????
Uma cidade não faz uma região, e falei por regiões sendo que me parece que desta vez o Minho e Douro Litoral é o que leva uma maior anomalia negativa na precipitação, pois no IM calculei precipitações de cerca de 70 mm neste mês nessa região ....
Na região sul neste momento a maior parte dos locais anda com valores na ordem entre os 120 e os 150 mm de precipitação, e portanto acima da média..
A região centro parece-me que anda com valores nessa ordem também mas senda menor a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela.
Portanto se falo em seco, falo respeitante aos valores esperados, e não áquilo que choveu e por isso tenho a certeza que quando sair o relatório do IM dirá que o mapa será exactamente ao contrário do mês de Novembro por exemplo, e será apenas necessário trocar as cores...

Mas claro isto de dizer por alto, posso incorrer em alguns erros, e será necessário esperar pelo relatório do IM, mas não tenho dúvidas em classificar como seco a norte do eixo montejunto-estrela.. (menos de 50% em relação ao valor esperado)

PS: Mais atenção ao que lê para não misturar alhos com bugalhos, pois quando falei em seco, estava falando relativamente a Dezembro, e quando falei em normal estava falando ao trimestre (mas muito mais dificil analisar sem dados e posso incorrer em erros).
Vou corrigir apenas a parte do "muito seco a Norte e Centro" para "muito seco a Norte"..

Quando sair o relatório do IM logo se vê ...


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2010 às 11:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*

Neste mês de Dezembro, nas estações do Porto/Pedras Rubras, Vila Real e Bragança, talvez só o Porto/Perdas Rubras esteja um pouco abaixo da precipitação média. Das restantes estações não tenho dados.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Dez 2010 às 11:47)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*



Dan disse:


> Neste mês de Dezembro, nas estações do Porto/Pedras Rubras, Vila Real e Bragança, talvez só o Porto/Perdas Rubras esteja um pouco abaixo da precipitação média. Das restantes estações não tenho dados.



Tem-se que esperar pelos ultimos dias que ainda choverá alguma coisa, pois ainda é prematuro estarmos falando disto ....
Mas de facto estive olhando aos dados da NOAA e em Bragança está de facto bem acima da média e admito que todo o Interior Norte e Centro também esteja, devido á direcção dos ventos predominantes em que as montanhas não tiveram a influencia que costumam ...
Mas parece-me que então será apenas o litoral norte em especial Minho e Douro Litoral que poderá estar com valores mais baixos.... (para já )


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2010 às 11:49)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*



Aurélio disse:


> Viseu pertence ao Norte ????????
> Uma cidade não faz uma região, e falei por regiões sendo que me parece que desta vez o Minho e Douro Litoral é o que leva uma maior anomalia negativa na precipitação, pois no IM calculei precipitações de cerca de 70 mm neste mês nessa região ....
> Na região sul neste momento a maior parte dos locais anda com valores na ordem entre os 120 e os 150 mm de precipitação, e portanto acima da média..
> A região centro parece-me que anda com valores nessa ordem também mas senda menor a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela.
> ...



Por várias vezes no meu post eu fui dizendo que apenas me estava a referir à minha localidade, mas a região de Dão Lafões deve andar tudo no mesmo. 

Onde é que estão esses dados de 75mm???? Viana do Castelo este mês: 149,9mm; Porto/Pedras Rubras: 143,0mm; Viseu: 180,1mm; Vila Real: 197,3mm; Bragança: 187,6mm. Isto região Norte, tudo fonte OGIMET, dados que veêm das estações do IM, como já me confirmaram alguns técnicos da estação Viseu(Campo).

Agora, dê-se ao trabalho de ver as médias ao site do IM, já que só logo à tarde é que arranjo um buraquinho para cá dar um salto, e verá que no Minho e Douro Litoral há anomalia negativa sim, mas nunca tão grande como diz. E no Interior Norte anda tudo acima da média. E gostava de saber onde foi buscar o infundado valor de 75mm no Minho.

E sim, Viseu é norte, ou pelo menos é assim que toda a gente daqui se considera, e é a categoria em que o IM nos coloca, pois nos boletins sempre nos referem quando falam do Norte. Por vezes, deve fundar as suas declarações. Eu dei-me ao trabalho de o fazer!!!


----------



## Aurélio (26 Dez 2010 às 14:10)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*

Aqui vai as minhas fontes:

Porto de 1 a 11 Dezembro:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Porto de 12 a 22Dezembro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Porto de 23 até 25




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Viana de 1 a 11





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Viana de 12 a 22




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Viana de 23 a 25




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Se estes dados estão errados, ou faltam aqui dias contabilizados a culpa certamente que não é minha e é por estes gráficos que me costume reger..
Se tem ou têm outras fontes que vão buscar os dados ao IM gostava que partilhassem pois a ultima coisa que quero aqui é andar a enganar as pessoas, porque se tal acontecesse estaria também a enganar-me a mim próprio..


Agora basta contabilizar, pois no Porto dá-me cerca de 50 mm e em Viana do Castelo dá 75 mm, por isso estava  falando em bastante seco a Norte em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral.....
Se os dados estão errados logo é obvio que transmito aqui informação errada ..
Os gráficos são do IM !!


----------



## Aurélio (26 Dez 2010 às 14:35)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*

As médias solicitadas de acordo com a página do IM, e tomando em consideração o periodo de 71-00:
- Viana do Castelo: 225 mm;
- Porto: 190 mm;
- Bragança: 120 mm;
- Vila Real: 180 mm;
- Viseu: 200 mm;

Pedro os valores que me deste foram (até ao momento):
- Viana do Castelo: 149,9mm;
-  Porto/Pedras Rubras: 143,0mm
- Bragança: 187,6mm. 
- Vila Real: 197,3mm; 
- Viseu: 180,1mm; 

Valores completamente diferentes do mencionado por mim, e principalmente daquilo que consta na página do IM, mas que me parece incompleta... e os valores que apresentei são os valores aproximados recolhidos do gráfico deles que podes consultar em https://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=18&cidadeID=22

Já agora na tua casa choveu mais de 60 mm face a Viseu nada mau .....

Este assunto por mim .. está encerrado, pois já se comprovou as discrepâncias existentes e de onde elas provinham e a a partir de agora só falo do "seguimento previsão do tempo e modelos - dezembro de 2010"


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2010 às 18:37)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*



Aurélio disse:


> As médias solicitadas de acordo com a página do IM, e tomando em consideração o periodo de 71-00:
> - Viana do Castelo: 225 mm;
> - Porto: 190 mm;
> - Bragança: 120 mm;
> ...



Sim, foi apenas uma falha de comunicação!! Obrigado por ter ido confirmar valores e apresentar fundamentos...


----------



## N_Fig (26 Dez 2010 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*

Segundo o ogimet:
Porto - 143mm
Coimbra - 130,2mm
Viana - 158,1mm
Faro - 161,9mm
Évora - 152,9mm
Beja - 165,5mm
Vila Real - 197,3mm
Penhas Douradas - 199mm
Castelo Branco - 245,8mm
Portalegre - 86,6mm
Bragança - 187,6mm
Estes dados no entanto parecem-me um pouco esquesitos, especialmente Castelo Branco e Portalegre.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2010 às 21:36)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*



N_Fig disse:


> Segundo o ogimet:
> Porto - 143mm
> Coimbra - 130,2mm
> Viana - 158,1mm
> ...


Os dados do Ogimet são dados das estações principais do IM. Enviadas para a OMM.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Dez 2010 às 23:40)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*



SpiderVV disse:


> Os dados do Ogimet são dados das estações principais do IM. Enviadas para a OMM.



Sendo assim, ou as estações avariaram, ou ocorreu precipitação muito localizada em Castelo Branco.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Dez 2010 às 18:15)

N_Fig disse:


> Sendo assim, ou as estações avariaram, ou ocorreu precipitação muito localizada em Castelo Branco.



Sei que houve 2 dias com precipitação quase sem pausa, tendo até o André referido um período das 15h às 6h da manhã do dia seguinte onde choveram 67mm!

Relativamente a Portalegre é estranho o valor tão escasso, mas tal poderá dever-se a precipitação muito localizada, ou o facto de castelo branco ter sido muito mais favorecido por ambas entradas de SW ou de NW.

Em todo o caso, teremos a devida confirmação da precipitação total no relatório mensal do IM.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2010 às 18:44)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*



N_Fig disse:


> Sendo assim, ou as estações avariaram, ou ocorreu precipitação muito localizada em Castelo Branco.



Já na semana passada reparei nessa gigante diferença.
O valor de Castelo Branco parece-me correcto, visto realmente ter chovido muito este mês na região.
A estação de Vila Velha de Ródão vai com 232,4mm este mês. (O normal para o mês é 103mm).

A minha dúvida era em relação a Portalegre. Parece ser um valor muito baixo, tendo em conta que a média mensal é de 136mm.
De qualquer forma a estação do INAG em Castelo de Vide vai com 139,1mm este mês. (O normal para o mês é 122mm)


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2010 às 20:00)

A estação amadora de Nisa, 25 km a norte de Portalegre, segue com 207 mm acumulados este mês.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2010 às 20:07)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*



AnDré disse:


> A minha dúvida era em relação a Portalegre. Parece ser um valor muito baixo, tendo em conta que a média mensal é de 136mm.


Sim também não percebi. Acho que o pluviómetro tem andado com problemas, pelo que algumas das vezes que choveu torrencialmente, marcou 0.0 mm. Mas também houve alguma chuva que apenas abrangeu a parte mais baixa, ou seja aguaceiros localizados que não chegaram a atingir a EMA mas sim o Sul da Cidade.


----------



## Fil (29 Dez 2010 às 01:03)

Está quase a acabar o ano e também a década e com isso o período climático 1981-2010 fica fechado. Em Lisboa as médias mensais (com anomalia em relação à normal 1971-2000) ficam mais ou menos assim:

Jan: 11,7ºC (+0,4)
Fev: 12,8ºC (+0,2)
Mar: 15,0ºC (+0,7)
Abr: 15,8ºC (+0,5)
Mai: 18,0ºC (+0,7)
Jun: 21,2ºC (+0,9)
Jul: 23,1ºC (+0,4)
Ago: 23,5ºC (+0,6)
Set: 22,1ºC (+0,4)
Out: 18,9ºC (+0,5)
Nov: 15,2ºC (+0,4)
Dez: 12,5ºC (+0,1)
Ano: 17,5ºC (+0,5)

Em relação à normal de referência da WMO (1961-1990) as anomalias são ainda maiores, em alguns meses as médias subiram mais de 1ºC. Lisboa tem agora mais ou menos médias semelhantes às que Faro tinha no período 1961-1990.

As médias do Porto para o período 1981-2009:

Jan: 9,7ºC (+0,0)
Fev: 10,7ºC (+0,0)
Mar: 12,8ºC (+0,7)
Abr: 13,9ºC (+0,8)
Mai: 16,2ºC (+1,2)
Jun: 19,1ºC (+1,2)
Jul: 20,9ºC (+1,1)
Ago: 20,9ºC (+1,2)
Set: 19,5ºC (+0,8)
Out: 16,5ºC (+0,6)
Nov: 13,3ºC (+0,5)
Dez: 10,9ºC (+0,1)
Ano: 15,3ºC (+0,6)


----------



## Lousano (29 Dez 2010 às 01:18)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*



N_Fig disse:


> Sendo assim, ou as estações avariaram, ou ocorreu precipitação muito localizada em Castelo Branco.



Foi algo que aconteceu no Inverno/Primavera deste ano. Muita precipitação a Sul do eixo montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, sobretudo na faixa junto a esse.


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2010 às 14:32)

> *Outono com anomalias na temperatura e precipitação.*
> 
> O Outono de 2010 (meses de Setembro, Outubro, Novembro) começou quente e seco, com os primeiros dias de Setembro a registarem valores muito elevados de temperatura do ar. No entanto, em Outubro a situação alterou-se, pois o mês foi chuvoso e os valores de temperatura do ar foram mais baixos que o normal, em particular os da mínima. Em Novembro os valores de temperatura também foram mais baixos que o normal e a quantidade de precipitação foi próxima do valor médio.
> 
> ...



IM


Já está disponível o relatório do Outono na pagina do IM


----------



## N_Fig (29 Dez 2010 às 17:26)

Fil disse:


> Está quase a acabar o ano e também a década e com isso o período climático 1981-2010 fica fechado. Em Lisboa as médias mensais (com anomalia em relação à normal 1971-2000) ficam mais ou menos assim:
> 
> Jan: 11,7ºC (+0,4)
> Fev: 12,8ºC (+0,2)
> ...



Onde arranjaste esses dados?


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

Fil disse:


> Está quase a acabar o ano e também a década e com isso o período climático 1981-2010 fica fechado. Em Lisboa as médias mensais (com anomalia em relação à normal 1971-2000) ficam mais ou menos assim:
> 
> Jan: 11,7ºC (+0,4)
> Fev: 12,8ºC (+0,2)
> ...



A tendencia geral em Portugal nos ultimos 10 a 20 anos é de termos um inverno com valores de temperatura a alterarem-se de modo pouco significativo, mas com os meses entre Março e Novembro a tornarem-se, de modo rapido, mais quentes, destacando-se o periodo Abril-Julho.

Este factor pode ser explicado por uma permanencia mais assidua e intensa da dorsal subtropical no Verão, e pela sua chegada mais cedo e partida mais tarde, face ao que era normal nas anteriores decadas....
Já os invernos pouco mudarem a nivel de temperatura, é um factor que porventura poderá ser associado á maior estabilidade atmosferica no Inverno....resultante da posição da dorsal que migra para norte...apesar do Inverno ser do dominio das perturbações da frente polar, uma maior proximidade da dorsal pode induzir mais dias anticiclonicos com fluxos frios de E-NE...

Seria interessante pores aqui os valores de precipitação, a ver se corroboram com esta teoria

Bom...de resto devo dizer que esta tendencia já a tenho visto ao pesquisar medias dos ultimos 10 anos, no weatheronline, para varias cidades, das quais nenhuma fugiu a esta tendencia


----------



## Skizzo (30 Dez 2010 às 02:06)

P.Rubras ja tem normas? Ou usaste as de outra estaçao?


----------



## N_Fig (30 Dez 2010 às 17:20)

stormy disse:


> Seria interessante pores aqui os valores de precipitação, a ver se corroboram com esta teoria



Baseando-me nos dados do IM e do INAG, posso dizer que a precipitação nesta nova normal ficará mais ou menos na mesma em termos absolutos, mas com uma deslocação da precipitção do Inverno, da Primavera e do Verão para o Outono.


----------



## stormy (31 Dez 2010 às 16:40)

N_Fig disse:


> Baseando-me nos dados do IM e do INAG, posso dizer que a precipitação nesta nova normal ficará mais ou menos na mesma em termos absolutos, mas com uma deslocação da precipitção do Inverno, da Primavera e do Verão para o Outono.



A minha hipotese para o comportamento do clima em Portugal nos proximos anos passa pela grande questão de como o aquecimento global influenciará a circulação atmosfera e a sua ordem.

Um aquecimento, não devaneante mas visivel, deverá causar a expansão termica da celula de hadley, nos tropicos, e a decadencia da célula polar, especialmente durante o verão.
A explicação pode ser dada por fenomenos de termodinamica simples....as latitudes equatoriais ao aquecerem fortalecerão a ITCZ, e os anticiclones da dorsal subtropical serão fortificados por um incremento da subsidencia.
O polo será mais quente, a um ritmo maior que os tropicos, o que diminuirá o gradiente termico horizontal e enfraquecerá os sistemas extratropicais, tal como dificultará os fenomenos de subsidencia na celula polar, enfraquecendo-a.

Nas latitudes médias e altas passaria a dominar um padrão instavel com forte variação sasonal, a que chamamos hoje de celula de ferrel, um sistema pouco organizado e intremitente que realiza  o transporte de ar desde a dorsal subtropical até ao polo.

Os efeitos disto em Portugal poderão ser um verão mais longo e quente..mas tambem mais seco....com os meses de transição a tornarem-se parte do verão ( Mai e Out)...

O maior perido de acumulação de energia, levaria a uma estação humida, especialmente a fase pós verão ( Out-Jan), mais activa a nivel de temporais, devido á maior disponibilidade de calor latente.

A maior instabilidade no padrão de circulação geral da atmosfera, nas latitudes médias, traria invernos muito instaveis...em que, devido ao afastamento da dorsal subtropical, ficariamos expostos tanto a entradas frias/periodos estaveis como a depressões potentes.

Apesar das depressões, de um modo geral, poderem tornar-se mais fracas devido á diminuição do gradiente termico, penso que evoluiriam para sistemas mais explosivos..ou seja...teriam um periodo de vida mais curto e uma extensão menor,  mas mais intensidade....por exemplo, uma entrada fria continental ao interagir com uma pluma tropical gerararia um sistema mais poderoso ( maior energia disponivel) mas que rapidamente se extinguiria devido ao facto de haver um periodo de energia disponivel mais curto ( apesar de haver mais energia dentro desse periodo)...
Isto em vez de se gerarem campos depressionarios vastos como os que ocorriam por exemplo nas decadas de 50-70 .

Resumindo:
-Os nossos Outonos seriam mais chuvosos e convectivos  devido á interação de perturbações do jet, com zonas de afluxo de maior energia potencial ( calor e humidade).

-Os Invernos talvez tambem se tornassem mais activos...

-As Primaveras, especialmente a partir de Abril, seriam mais quentes e estaveis devido á chegada precoçe da dorsal subtropical  num ambiente de pouco calor latente .

-O Verão seria mais longo ( Mai-Out), e mais quente e seco ( especialmente os meses de Maio a Agosto.

-As SST´s na nossa costa subiriam, com efeitos notorios a nivel do aquecimento das localidades litorais especialmente no Verão.

-A sasonalidade tornar-se-ia mais acentuada, com os Verões a aquecerem mais rapidamete que o Inverno.

A minha opinião vai contra as catastrofistas...acredito que um AG de 1 ou 2º ( como já testado por cientistas), nunca traria consequencias muito agressivas...
Já no caso de um aquecimento muito superior a isso, poder-se ia assistir a uma expansão da celula tropical ao ponto desta enfraquecer, gerando-se grandes perturbações sinopticas que levariam a uma autentica barbarie meteorologica nas latitudes médias...um AG de mais de 4º seria a esse nivel catastrofico....mas desconfio que o ser humano tem capacidade para diminuir as suas agressões ao planeta, de modo a entrar num equilibrio com o sistema global dentro de algumas decadas..espero eu 

Um tema interessante de se estudar, sem duvida


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2011 às 17:34)

*Relatório Anual do Clima 2010*



> No continente, durante o ano de 2010, os valores médios das temperaturas máxima e mínima do ar foram superiores aos valores normais 1971-2000, em +0.33ºC e +0.14ºC respectivamente.
> 
> Durante o ano de 2010 os meses mais frios (Janeiro, Fevereiro, Março, Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro), registaram anomalias negativas da temperatura máxima, média e mínima do ar e os meses mais quentes (Abril a Setembro), registaram anomalias positivas da temperatura máxima, média e mínima do ar, em relação aos respectivos valores normais mensais (1971-2000).
> 
> ...



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici.../pt/media/noticias/textos/rel_anual_2010.html


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2011 às 12:04)

Já saiu o relatório de Dezembro do IM





> *RESUMO MENSAL
> Boletim Climatológico Mensal de Dezembro 2010
> Dezembro com tempo adverso e um Tornado de consequências graves*
> 
> ...


http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/oclima/relatorios/



*Anomalia Temperatura (min, med, max)*








*Total precipitação e Anomalia*


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2011 às 13:04)

Pois está de acordo com aquilo que eu pensava ... inferior á media ou próximo da média no Minho olhando ao gráfico da %..
Bastante superior á média no Barlavento em especial na zona entre Lagos e Sagres, pois foi tudo parar a essa zona... sendo apenas nestes locais que foi extremamente chuvoso.. De resto classifica-se como normal no Minho e chuvoso no restante território.
A anomalia em termos de precipitação de 50 mm não me parece nada de especial, até porque o IM não faz referencia comparativa com outros Invernos no que se a esse facto diz respeito.
Foi feito o realçe de ser o 2º ano consecutivo acima da média depois de *6 anos* abaixo da média .... o que comprova que nos ultimos anos as precipitações terem andado não só abaixo da média em termos nacionais (bastante) como principalmente terem andado deslocadas..
Em relação á temperatura, esta foi apenas pelo *8º ano consecutivo* abaixo da média com uma anomalia de -1.1ºC.
Será uma mera coincidência ?????


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Jan 2011 às 19:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois está de acordo com aquilo que eu pensava ... inferior á media ou próximo da média no Minho olhando ao gráfico da %..
> Bastante superior á média no Barlavento em especial na zona entre Lagos e Sagres, pois foi tudo parar a essa zona... sendo apenas nestes locais que foi extremamente chuvoso.. De resto classifica-se como normal no Minho e chuvoso no restante território.
> A anomalia em termos de precipitação de 50 mm não me parece nada de especial, até porque o IM não faz referencia comparativa com outros Invernos no que se a esse facto diz respeito.
> Foi feito o realçe de ser o 2º ano consecutivo acima da média depois de *6 anos* abaixo da média .... o que comprova que nos ultimos anos as precipitações terem andado não só abaixo da média em termos nacionais (bastante) como principalmente terem andado deslocadas..
> ...



Eu tiro a mesma conclusão que tu. 
Começa a parecer cada vez mais um novo padrão a ter em conta.
Todos nós sabemos que o clima não é fixo e isto pode mostrar uma pequena alteração!!


----------



## trovoadas (11 Jan 2011 às 21:34)

Eu partilho da opinião que a variabilidade do nosso clima está sujeita a um comportamento de mudança em termos de década (apoximadamente), em que mais ou menos em cada década temos uma variação do padrão de clima.

De resto essa é uma mesma ideia partilhada por alguns aqui no fórum como já tive a oportunidade de ler algures por esses post's fora.
Ainda é cedo para se afirmar numa mudança de clima por efeitos de aquecimento global originado por comportamentos menos próprios "desta" espécie humana, na minha modesta opinião.

Acho que vamos ter de aguardar pelo evoluir desta nova década, pelo menos até 2015 para observar-mos o padrão que se está a formar. Verificar se estamos de facto a entrar num "clima" novo e desconhecido ou se de facto andamos numa espéciede "sinusóide" climática.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2011 às 03:46)

*2010 ano chuvoso mas de temperatura amena na Madeira*



> 2011-01-13 (IM)
> 
> O ano de 2010, no Arquipélago da Madeira, poderá ser considerado como excepcional relativamente ao elevado valor da precipitação registada. No entanto, no domínio de outros parâmetros meteorológicos, tais como a temperatura e insolação, 2010 pode ser considerado um ano ameno.
> 
> ...



*Destaques*

- Este foi o *17º ano consecutivo* que a estação do Funchal/Observatório regista uma temperatura média anual superior ao período de referência de 1971-2000.






- A temperatura média anual na estação do Areeiro foi em *+1,7ºC* superior ao período de referência de 1971-2000.

- O ano civil de *2010 foi o mais chuvoso desde 1865* (ano em que se começaram a fazer registos) no *Funchal*, tendo sido
registados *1469.0 mm*. Foram *872.6 mm* acima do valor normal de 1971-2000 (596.4 mm).






- Na estação do Areeiro foram acumulados 4363.1 mm, o que corresponde a 1423.8 mm acima do valor normal de 1971-2000, 2939.3 mm.
Em Porto Santo, 598.5 mm, o que corresponde a 237.2 mm acima do valor normal de 1971-2000, 361.3mm.

- No Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal foram registadas 2240.2 horas de insolação, o que corresponde a *182.9 horas acima do valor normal* de 1971-2000 (2057.3 horas).

- Dia 18 de Fevereiro, o vento soprou de noroeste moderado, sendo forte a muito forte, por vezes excepcionalmente forte, com rajadas que atingiram os *157 km/h em São Jorge*.

- Em Dezembro, no dia 4, o vento soprou forte a muito forte nas zonas montanhosas, com rajadas até 120 km/h no Areeiro e 145 km/h na Calheta/Ponta do Pargo. No dia seguinte, o vento voltou a soprar muito forte a excepcionalmente forte, tendo sido registadas rajadas da ordem de *160 km/h no Areeiro.*


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2011 às 13:24)

André, tens o valor de temperatura média anual da estação EMA (IM) do Funchal para 2010?
Se tiveres também a mesma informação sobre a Ponta do Sol seria interessante.
Obrigado.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2011 às 13:50)

belem disse:


> André, tens o valor de temperatura média anual da estação EMA (IM) do Funchal para 2010?
> Se tiveres também a mesma informação sobre a Ponta do Sol seria interessante.
> Obrigado.



Em 2010 a temperatura média anual na EMA do Funchal(observatório) foi de 20,0ºC. O valor normal de 1971-2000 é 19,0ºC.
Em Ponta do Sol a média anual de 2010 foi de 20,1ºC e o valor normal 1971-2000 é de 19,4ºC.


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2011 às 20:00)

AnDré disse:


> Em 2010 a temperatura média anual na EMA do Funchal(observatório) foi de 20,0ºC. O valor normal de 1971-2000 é 19,0ºC.
> Em Ponta do Sol a média anual de 2010 foi de 20,1ºC e o valor normal 1971-2000 é de 19,4ºC.



Então pelos dados que tenho a média da última série climática (1980-2010) para o Funchal é de 19,6ºc.
E da RUEMA ( urbana) de Funchal alguém tem dados?
Existe alguma diferença de altitude entre estas 2 estações ( EMA e RUEMA) ou é só mais um exemplo de ilha de calor urbana? Pois, parece-me que tem valores ainda mais altos.

Segundo o IM, na série de 1960-1990, a Madeira já apresentava, na Ilha principal, algumas regiões com valores de temperatura média anual acima de 20ºc:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Serão fajãs ou zonas baixas com um clima mais quente...
Locais como Madalena do Mar ou Fajã dos Padres, por exemplo.
Convém usar zoom, para uma observação mais correcta e detalhada.
Não sabia era que haviam locais na vertente norte a atingir 19-20ºc de média anual já nesta série climática. Isto somado, a níveis de precipitação bem mais elevados que a vertente Sul, deve dar condições bastante particulares e raras em Portugal.
Também acho interessantes, os microclimas de montanha, com condições bem frescas e húmidas, fazendo da ilha da Madeira, uma das ilhas com climas mais variados que conheço, tendo em conta a sua área.


----------



## joocean (25 Jan 2011 às 23:02)

HotSpot disse:


> A nível mundial não duvido que até possa ser dos mais quentes de sempre mas no nosso rectângulo tenho algumas dúvidas.
> 
> Dos dos que tenho disponíveis da Moita.
> 
> ...



Eu também tinha algumas dúvidas, efectivamente parece que aqui no nosso "rectângulo" as coisas não se aproximaram do nível global. Julgo, que o ao de 2010 o que demais interessante tem são os meses frios do ano com anomalias negativas e os mais quentes com anomalias positiva, claro que as anomalias positivas  superam as negativas e a médias anual foi positiva. Mas o acentuar dos extremos (temperaturas) nas respectivas alturas do ano foi notável.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2011 às 23:45)

Já agora ficam os dados completos:

2008 - 16,32ºC (1)
2009 - 17,18ºC (2)
2010 - 16,71ºC (2)

(1) - Média de 527040 minutos (366 Dias)
(2) - Média de 525600 minutos (365 Dias)


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2011 às 17:11)

*Eventos meteorológicos extremos em 2010*



> Eventos meteorológicos extremos em 2010 - Tempo Severo
> 2011-02-04 (IM)
> 
> O ano de 2010 foi o ano mais chuvoso da última década em Portugal Continental, mas com o Verão quente e seco.
> ...


----------

